# Spectrasonics....in 7 days...



## catsass

Cryptic Tweet from Spectrasonics. What could it possibly be?!?


----------



## chrysshawk

The new Cathesizer?


----------



## gsilbers

hopefully a stylus replacement.


----------



## synthpunk

Will they break the internet again ?


----------



## AmbientMile

synthpunk said:


> Will they break the internet again ?



Without a doubt!


----------



## mc_deli

Trillian 2, go on


----------



## ryanstrong

chrysshawk said:


> The new Cathesizer?


Yes!


----------



## Baron Greuner

Stylus updated would be great.


----------



## synthpunk

I believe Eric has said they were working on something new that was not Stylus oriented.


----------



## Mike Connelly

Will we ever see a Stylus update? Or have they mostly abandoned it?


----------



## zvenx

gsilbers said:


> hopefully a stylus replacement.


my hope too. and hopefully it is ready in seven days not announced to be ready 
rsp


----------



## Baron Greuner

I still like to use Stylus as it is tbh. It's still a great piece of kit. Everything Eric does is pretty much tremendously useful in terms of usability and sound in the real world of making commercially driven tracks.
Not being a designer, what would people ask for regarding Stylus I wonder.


----------



## synthpunk

Try using the chaos designer.
https://www.spectrasonics.net/video/videos-tutorials-stylusrmx.php




Baron Greuner said:


> I still like to use Stylus as it is tbh. It's still a great piece of kit. Everything Eric does is pretty much tremendously useful in terms of usability and sound in the real world of making commercially driven tracks.
> Not being a designer, what would people ask for regarding Stylus I wonder.


----------



## zvenx

For me a search engine with tags and favourites, and like Reason and a few others have for awhile now a GUI where I can see the slices/beats. I have quite a few libraries and I don't remember where what is often enough.
rsp


----------



## muziksculp

Maybe .... *The New Stylus * !


----------



## EvilDragon

synthpunk said:


> I believe Eric has said they were working on something new that was not Stylus oriented.


----------



## gsilbers

then some sort of kontakt competition would be killer!


----------



## madbulk

Reached a point where very little music tech moves the needle for me. But I still pay attention to Spectrasonics.


----------



## muziksculp

It could be a new Rhythm Generator , but completely new, and different from Stylus, new name, GUI, features, ...etc. 

If that's not it, then it will have to be something that is complementing to Omnisphere 2, but not similar, so .. I still think it has something related to Rhythm Generation Instrument (but Not Stylus 2).


----------



## catsass

Might be meat. Might be cake. Might be meat-cake.


----------



## zvenx

gsilbers said:


> then some sort of kontakt competition would be killer!




I think you may be on to something here..... I think omnisphere's sample import has purposely been limited.... and I surely remember our talk a few years ago about the 'sound of samplers' that Eric took part in as well.
rsp


----------



## muziksculp

gsilbers said:


> then some sort of kontakt competition would be killer!



That would be very interesting, but I doubt it very much.


----------



## jmvideo

Hopefully a new *Stylus! *... j/k

Even if they updated Stylus with a collection of new loops, those loops would eventually grow stale just like the current batch, so I can see why they haven't pursued an update.

But Trillian 2..... now my ears have perked up!


----------



## synthpunk

Trilian 2 already exists  Trilian 1 was called Trilogy


----------



## synthpunk

Eric has said he does not want to make a full on sampler.

I still laugh at the story Eric has told of offering the early version of Atmosphere to Roland and them telling him what do we want that for ? Years later....






muziksculp said:


> That would be very interesting, but I doubt it very much.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

I think the market for samplers is saturated already, so this would be a very risky decision to put cash into such development project. I am certain, Eric and his team have plenty of useful ideas in the drawer.


----------



## desert

I wish it was a sale on their products


----------



## jamwerks

Hmm, lately they've announced new products over a suspense-filled several month period. Seems different here.

There is lots of tough competition for Rmx that there wasn't 10 years ago. I'm sure though that they could revolutionise the whole thing again!


----------



## garyhiebner

Maybe Omnisphere 3


----------



## Ben H

This is going to hurt my wallet.


----------



## dhlkid

What will that be?


----------



## jononotbono

Curiously, do Spectrasonics offer Edu Discounts?


----------



## NYC Composer

Cake.... or death?


----------



## Ashermusic

NYC Composer said:


> Cake.... or death?



Ah, another Eddie Izzard fan.


----------



## NYC Composer

Totally! I got to see him live in front of 100 people early on. Hilarious.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

All I can say is I love it and... you will too!


----------



## NYC Composer

When Ned says that, I'm thinkin' synth


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Hey Larry, you know, I do like synths a lot! But then again, I also love guitar, bass, singers, drums, keyboards, strings, winds, and all the natural and unnatural sounds!


----------



## doctornine

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> All I can say is I love it and... you will too!



Oh dear, I already hear my credit card gently weeping......


----------



## NYC Composer

Wow Ned, what comes after Omnisphere? ShivaSynth, Destroyer of Worlds?


----------



## Soundhound

Babies on spikes. Ciao!!



Ashermusic said:


> Ah, another Eddie Izzard fan.


----------



## synthpunk

Omni Expansion Rompler Instrument 

Ned, I think of Diego when I see unnatural sounds mentioned 



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Hey Larry, you know, I do like synths a lot! But then again, I also love guitar, bass, singers, drums, keyboards, strings, winds, and all the natural and unnatural sounds!


----------



## jneebz

muziksculp said:


> It could be a new Rhythm Generator , but completely new, and different from Stylus, new name, GUI, features, ...etc.
> 
> If that's not it, then it will have to be something that is complementing to Omnisphere 2, but not similar, so .. I still think it has something related to Rhythm Generation Instrument (but Not Stylus 2).



I think you're on to something here...


----------



## AmbientMile

muziksculp said:


> It could be a new Rhythm Generator , but completely new, and different from Stylus, new name, GUI, features, ...etc.



This is the best case for me. I would love a new Rhythmic Generator that is NOT Stylus. I have also wanted Spectrasonics to take a stab at a guitar instrument.


----------



## synthpunk




----------



## Anders Wall

synthpunk said:


>



Oh, so it's not a rainbow-farting unicorn.
Dissapointed!
/A


----------



## Daryl

I'm sure it's what I'm expecting.


----------



## Stefa_N

I fear they're coming up with hardware...


----------



## Mystic

Stefa_N said:


> I fear they're coming up with hardware...


I feel like hardware would be a really odd move for them to make. It could happen.

I'm not going to be surprised if it's the fabled DAW they talked about years upon years ago.


----------



## Vovique

Hardware Omnisphere keyboard controller gets my vote!


----------



## jonnybutter

synthpunk said:


> Trilian 2 already exists  Trilian 1 was called Trilogy



And may I say, not only is it (still, after about 7 years) a great bass VI - among the best - but it also has great *synth* patches - & not just bass synths, either.

I have to buy some other VIs next week, because I need em, but I know I'll immediately want whatever this is!


----------



## catsass

Some intriguing and diverse speculation scattered about these parts!


----------



## bryla

synthpunk said:


> Trilian 2 already exists  Trilian 1 was called Trilogy


That's like saying Omnisphere 1 was called Atmosphere


----------



## synthpunk

Semantics 



bryla said:


> That's like saying Omnisphere 1 was called Atmosphere


----------



## Soundhound

Self driving car?


----------



## URL

Omy- No-ware yet...


----------



## Vastman

It must be outside the O2 box... folks like Skippy/Airwave are just beginning to move O2 into territories none have tread before... it is an amazing platform.

Rhythmic generation, while an already rapidly expanding realm, is my hunch...and sincere hope. This field is exploding, and gets a lot of my GAS these days but no one has truly revolutionized it yet... it would perfectly complement O2's "if I could only have ONE vst it would be....Omnisphere" meme...

Guitars, orchestrals, and an endless list of sounds are already covered by O2...the Guru's recent foray into sampling new guitars for O2 shows how powerful O2 already is in this regard...

I doubt it is "effects" as O2 already has some of the best, although it could be an externally accessible effects package, ala Sound Toy's effects rack.... hmmmmm.....  This WOULD be something no one (but me ) has mentioned and Spec's already created one of the best set of effects. However, it would disappoint a bit as I'm already saturated with such toys...

So, I'm holding out for the rhythmic insanity which a few have mentioned...something new, something totally amazing... which would put most of my recent rhythmic purchases to bed...

I am NOT interested in a new Trillian... I have it and it rarely gets used, although it's still amazing. RMX could definitely use an upgrade and I'd be stoked with this but a radical departure, with a deal for us RMXers... would be irresistable.

IF I COULD DREAM THE BIG DREAM.... it would be everything Harmor trys to be but fails.... I am a singer, a vocalist... and NO ONE has ever made it possible for me to import my voice and play it multi tamberilly without huge loss of "me" in the process...Harmor is a pain, Alchemy was absurd, Falcon is too difficult and crude, as are all the others who don't profess to to it and can't and... I'm still waiting. 

Oh how I wish it would be arriving in a few days!


----------



## Lode_Runner

It's a piano library. It has a Steinway, a Bosendorfer, a Yamaha and an upright...

Joking aside, I can imagine it could be a guitar equivalent of Trilian. I know as Vastman noted Omnisphere already covers a lot of things there, but it's not a dedicated guitar VI in the way Trilian is a dedicated bass VI, and it kind of makes sense when you think of the acoustic drums and electric basses in Stylus and Trilian, to complete that rock power trio. 

I think your suggestion Vastman that it could be a multi-effects plugin would also make a lot of sense for Spectrasonics - something that covers everything from guitar pedal and amp sims, to algorithmic reverbs, to EQs and compressors, to mixing console and tape sims.


----------



## anp27

How many days more do I have to wait now?


----------



## Saxer

anp27 said:


> How many days more do I have to wait now?


4 1/2


----------



## Vastman

Oh, Lodeman... another piano library to add to my 2 dozen!!! THAT would be awesome (not)... I feel similar to a "Guitar" Trillian... ugh! I've got a virtual guitar store already... several dozen REAL guitars and all OrangeTree/a zillion other "guitarz"... LAST thing I can imagine needing, specially at the rate Greg is spewing these days (irresistably, I might add!)

The more I think of it, it's the Effects Rack... everyone has Soundtoys because it is so awesome and everyone raves about Omnisphere's effects... it is the PERFECT adjunct product as they already did the modeling and just need to repackage, rack it up like ST, and create a zillion patches... AND IT IS TOTALLY NOT WHAT ANYONE'S MENTIONED... i hope i get a cookie if I'm right!

I'd gladly forgo the cookie for a true vocalizer with zero artifacts...

Off topic, but it's getting bad when folks can't read and count!


----------



## Fleer

It's a new Roland synth.


----------



## Vastman

Fleer said:


> It's a new Roland synth.


your outrageous humor follows u everywhere, fleer!
btw, tomorrow it will be 3 days...
monday it will be 2 days...
tuesday it will be 1 day...
and Wednesday they will unveil their new effects rack!


----------



## AmbientMile

Vastman said:


> ... it is the PERFECT adjunct product as they already did the modeling and just need to repackage, rack it up like ST, and create a zillion patches...



Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I remember reading that an outside company created the effects in O2. If that's true, I wouldn't expect the new product to be effects related.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Wrong, all wrong. 

Eric is going into retirement, and none of their products can be purchased anymore after the end of next week. However, there will be a new Logic Version coming soon....


----------



## drumman

Eric has bought Roland and will be offering everything ever produced by them as software within Ommisphere. It will be Omnisphere 2.5. Omnisphere 3 will be offered when the acquisition and software conversion of Korg is complete. The library called "Universe" will go on sale when all sounds ever made within the borders of the known universe have been sampled. You'll need some extra hard drive space for that.

Either that or Eric will be announcing his candidacy for U.S. President.


----------



## kevinlee87

Vocoder please. like Roland VP series


----------



## jamwerks

Well Zebra has an FX only package!


----------



## synthpunk

I would read Ned's hints very carefully


----------



## Fleer

"Guitar, bass, singers, drums, keyboards, strings, winds, and all the natural and unnatural sounds!"


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> All I can say is I love it and... you will too!



I could not agree more. Omnisphere 2 is one place I spend my life inside. Oh the sound designing possibilities


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

The question here, is does he mean 7 days or 7 'working days' ...

Still I cannot wait..payday is close..and...well you know the drill


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Fleer said:


> "Guitar, bass, singers, drums, keyboards, strings, winds, and all the natural and unnatural sounds!"



Huh, that is not a hint in any way: it's only what I like as a composer, meaning all sounds. Nothing to do at all with what Spectrasonics is announcing. There is nothing to be gained from parsing my previous posts, so enjoy the suspense!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

synthpunk said:


> I would read Ned's hints very carefully



Oh, if that's the case, and I'm finally taken seriously: 
1. Climate change is a very serious man-made danger, and we must all do our part.
2. There is no death, only moving through different forms of life/love.
3. Talk less, listen more.
4. Vote.


----------



## patrick76

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Oh, if that's the case, and I'm finally taken seriously:
> 1. Climate change is a very serious man-made danger, and we must all do our part.
> 2. There is no death, only moving through different forms of life/love.
> 3. Talk less, listen more.
> 4. Vote.


I can't resist quoting George Carlin about voting - “I don't vote. Two reasons. First of all it's meaningless; this country was bought and sold a long time ago. The shit they shovel around every 4 years *pfff* doesn't mean a fucking thing. Secondly, I believe if you vote, you have no right to complain. People like to twist that around – they say, 'If you don't vote, you have no right to complain', but where's the logic in that? If you vote and you elect dishonest, incompetent people into office who screw everything up, you are responsible for what they have done. You caused the problem; you voted them in; you have no right to complain. I, on the other hand, who did not vote, who in fact did not even leave the house on election day, am in no way responsible for what these people have done and have every right to complain about the mess you created that I had nothing to do with.”
.....Or referencing South Park's "Giant Douche vs Turd Sandwich". Just another perspective. Clearly this election is scary. September 26!


----------



## Baron Greuner

Hehehe. Annnnnyway.

So it doesn't sound like it's anything to do with Stylus. Must be a synthesizer. Must be. HAs to be. Can't be anything else.



Can it?


----------



## G.R. Baumann

It is about Diego who recently converted to salafism and his coming out with MUEZZIN 1.0, exclusively for Omnisphere. Could also be that secretly developed Hans Zimmer patch library for Omnisphere with the original swusssh and splat sounds from Interstellar. - Oh no, not that again! LOL  - 

Then again, it could be a great social experiment, when after the count down reached zero.... nothing will be announced, totally nothing, and a bunch of sociologists will monitor all social media to learn what the world will be like after nothing is announced.


----------



## URL

Orchestra sampels is very popular... these days


----------



## Geoff Grace

I thought it would be a product, but an earlier post said it's not what I think it is. Hmm...

Maybe Eric is going to announce he's radioactive. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## mac

I'm going for an analogue synth, which also incorporates parts of the omnisphere engine.


----------



## Fleer

It's a voices thing. I hope.


----------



## muziksculp

Spectrasonics Orchestral Strings Vol. 1 

Just a wild thought ! We need more strings... don't we ?


----------



## URL

muziksculp said:


> Spectrasonics Orchestral Strings Vol. 1
> 
> Just a wild thought ! We need more strings... don't we ?



Yes more strings... one could never have to much of that lovely instrument - or could be guitars they also have strings so... Drums -Bas -Synth and Guitars or...


----------



## jmvideo

So to summarize the top theories so far, we have:
- Effects rack
- Hardware something
- Guitar VI
- Analogue synth
- A "voices thing"
- Strings

Any others?


----------



## jcrosby

I'm guessing it has to be an RMX update. I've emailed them several times saying it's way out of date and they said something to the effect of you can expect to see big changes in RMX in the future. (That was also over a year ago  so I'm not holding my breath...)


----------



## Apina

jcrosby said:


> I'm guessing it has to be an RMX update. I've emailed them several times saying it's way out of date and they said something to the effect of you can expect to see big changes in RMX in the future. (That was also over a year ago  so I'm not holding my breath...)


 
I'm hoping it is that, but at the same time I'm afraid it won't be. Which is kind of sad, because I can't use it anymore as even some clints complain "I've heard that sound/loop before". That happens after I've tried to process and make it fresh.


----------



## doctornine

jmvideo said:


> So to summarize the top theories so far, we have:
> - Effects rack
> - Hardware something
> - Guitar VI
> - Analogue synth
> - A "voices thing"
> - Strings
> 
> Any others?



A Spectrasonics Pokemon ?


----------



## catsass




----------



## Ian Dorsch

I go away on vacation for five days and this happens?! OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## URL

catsass said:


>



...and counting...


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Spectrasonics Cloud Subscription Service

/runs away


----------



## jules

It will be spectracular, for sure.


----------



## R. Soul

I guess if it's 'not what we're expecting' it can hardly be anything rhythm/beat orientated, cause that's pretty much what everyone is expecting, unless of course they turn Stylus so much upside down that it's virtually a completely different instrument. 
Could they have joined forces with Roland and come up with a Omnisphere controller? That would be pretty exciting, although probably a bit unlikely for Spectrasonics to develop hardware.

I'd love them to develop a comprehensive World/Ethnic collection. Apart from Tari's efforts we haven't really seen anything of high quality since Silk came out 7 years ago. But as Spectrasonics mostly do sound design and less pure sampling, that's probably not very likely either.


----------



## NYC Composer

Eric is one of the most amazing samplists ever. However, at the time he did his best work, RAM was extremely limited and streaming was non-existent except for maybe Giga.


----------



## jacobthestupendous

Seems like we need more chamber strings options.


----------



## SPOTS

Ultimate Cowbell VSTi. Finally!!


----------



## Suganthan

Ten years in making:


----------



## G.R. Baumann

They bought______ and now they integrated it together with Omnisphere, a renewed RMX and Trillian....

One Ring to rule them all... my precioussssssssssss


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Then again, it could equally be, the long awaited picasso guitar omnipatchlibrary, 4 necks, 2 soundholes, 42 strings.


----------



## SymphonicSamples

Inside tip, it's a new product called - *OmniCube* -captioned. "We are Spectrasonics. You will be assimilated"


----------



## kevinlee87

Ten years in the making of Hans Zimmer fart collection


----------



## Ben H

New look website? :D


----------



## Lode_Runner

It's a sample of a synthesiser playing an evolving pad. You hold down a key and it will run for ten years.


----------



## Quasar

Or a cowbell!


----------



## muziksculp

10 Years in the making. Wow... This must be BIG !


----------



## Soundhound

Giant cowbell.


----------



## muziksculp

10 years in the making ... It must be BIG !

Could it be an Orchestral Library, with their own Sample Player ?

This will be super far out if it happens to be what they have been doing. I mean 10 years to spend on another Synth, or Rhythm tool sounds a bit of an over kill. That's why I'm thinking it might be a top notch Orch. Library. But then again ... It's just a very wild guess.


----------



## jacobthestupendous

Only ten years... that rules this out.


----------



## catsass

Unprecedented allegiance to Spectrasonics!

Hypothetical:
It is revealed that the mystery product will cost $499 when released. But you can blindly preorder it for $349. The day of release the price goes back up to $499.
Would you...?


----------



## Vovique

catsass said:


> Unprecedented allegiance to Spectrasonics!
> 
> Hypothetical:
> It is revealed that the mystery product will cost $499 when released. But you can blindly preorder it for $349. The day of release the price goes back up to $499.
> Would you...?


Absolutely!


----------



## URL

100 prices orchestral with solo instrument and ethnic instruments... 1day and counting...


----------



## Whatisvalis

I'm sure it will be great whatever it is. Would love a drum module that has the flexibilty of Omnisphere, great drum synth engine, huge acoustic library, modular style seq etc. I can't see Spectrasonics getting into the Kontakt world of sample library type instruments.


----------



## Astronaut FX

Maybe they're filling that huge void in the marketplace by making a nice, easy to configure 88-key MIDI controller.


----------



## jonnybutter

Mystic said:


> I'm not going to be surprised if it's the fabled DAW they talked about years upon years ago.



now THAT would be cool, because you know they'd do it right


----------



## R. Soul

According to their FB it's not RMX 2, although that doesn't mean it couldn't be something groove related. But if it's been in development since before RMX was released I somehow doubt it.
If it's a guitar or orchestral library, I think it's a case of 'too little too late'.


----------



## muziksculp

Whatisvalis said:


> I can't see Spectrasonics getting into the Kontakt world of sample library type instruments.



Why Not ?


----------



## macmac

Fleer said:


> It's a voices thing. I hope.



I will be greatly disappointed if I do go through with my purchase of Vocalise tomorrow and wake up to this news Thursday.


----------



## jmvideo

R. Soul said:


> If it's a guitar or orchestral library, I think it's a case of 'too little too late'.



I disagree about the guitar library. I own just about every guitar library out there and am still dissatisfied with all of them. Some have great play-ability but poor articulations, some have great articulations but poor play-ability. I think what would be exciting from a Spectrasonics perspective, is too have a collection of massive guitar samples and articulations (like what Trillian is for bass) but also have the option to run them through an Omnisphere-like engine with access to the full effects rack as well. Man I'm drooling just thinking about it.


----------



## Zhao Shen

Omnisphere... OmniCube... When is OmniCone coming?


----------



## catsass

Zhao Shen said:


> Omnisphere... OmniCube... When is OmniCone coming?


Right after Omnipotent.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig

jonnybutter said:


> now THAT would be cool, because you know they'd do it right



Yeah, I've hungered for a DAW with more brushed metal 90ies design aesthetics. This might finally be it!


----------



## R. Soul

jmvideo said:


> I disagree about the guitar library. I own just about every guitar library out there and am still dissatisfied with all of them. Some have great play-ability but poor articulations, some have great articulations but poor play-ability. I think what would be exciting from a Spectrasonics perspective, is too have a collection of massive guitar samples and articulations (like what Trillian is for bass) but also have the option to run them through an Omnisphere-like engine with access to the full effects rack as well. Man I'm drooling just thinking about it.


I'm not saying it wouldn't possibly better than all the other guitar libraries, but let's say they have created the mother of all guitar libraries, which contains 20 guitars; les paul, gibson, ibanez, dobro and even stuff like mandolin, ukelele etc. and sells it at $499. It might be cheap for all that content, but most of us already have a few guitars. I, for example have guitar libraries from Musiclab, Pettinhouse, Orange tree, Wavesfactory and Acousticsamples. And I'm not even into guitar based music as such.
Presumably most other people have a few guitars as well, and then the $499 becomes harder to swallow - even if it's a notch better than what else is on the market.

This is the same reason why I have never purchased Trilian - I have some decent electric basses in Komplete and Ministry of Rock. I have tons of synth basses in Omniphere, Predator etc. And I just couldn't justify buying it purely for the acoustic basses as I rarely use them.


----------



## macmac

That's why I don't think it would be guitars. 10 years for guitars when there are already a plethora of choices already? Unless it's some absolutely amazing twist on guitar libraries. But yet again, there are a plethora of synths too, so...

Virtual Guitarist was discontinued around 10 years ago, to the dismay of many who still talk about that plugin to this day, so incentive?? (though it has already been reborn recently).

Whatever it is though will be awesome, coming from them.


----------



## SymphonicSamples

It's official ...(Log entry August 20, 2016) The new product is called *OmniWipe*. With 10 years in the making for good reason, in effect it completely wipes the musical existence of John Williams and Hans Zimmer from your memory allowing the freedom to explore music in a completely new way with 0.0 lines of code. This is big guys, seriously BIG. Imagine that , no more blatant JW and HZ ripoff's, there won't be much new film music written for a little while I'd say. 
(Log entry August 31, 2016) So I begun beta testing 3 days ago and must say I'm actually not sure what the product is now it's a rather strange state of mind, but I feel completely musically free with this OmniWipe product. My own music even seems more original now. Only side effects area the possibility of having a few strange dreams. I myself had one involving an orchestra where a Cellist named Douglas Quaid was in a crazy fight/dual with a Piccolo player named Kuato. It was vicious, crazy ostinato playing on cello vs the most voracious piccolo runs you've heard. It was beautiful yet surreal, almost scared my memory. I'm still trying to make sense of it. With my new found clarity I had a lovely youtube session today listening to music with fresh ears. I found some wonderfully inspiring new film music you guys may enjoy. This old chap was conducting this piece from a movie called "The Throne Room", impressive stuff certainly worth a look, wonderful Brass writing. Another gem was this German fellow talking about all this crazy tech in his studio and a great piece of music called "The Battle" again awesome stuff, very inspiring. I predict both those composers to have big futures ahead indeed. But I digress, aside from the superb new *OmniWipe* product I hear the Spectrasonics is releasing a new super powerful Synth called OmniSphere, very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Fleer

macmac said:


> I will be greatly disappointed if I do go through with my purchase of Vocalise tomorrow and wake up to this news Thursday.


Never can get enough of those. Loving that sweet Output Exhale to bits.


----------



## AllanH

Must be OmniSphere for iOS  
I can see how that would take 10 years to make work, and it also nearly matches the age of iOS.


----------



## chillbot

catsass said:


> Hypothetical:
> It is revealed that the mystery product will cost $499 when released. But you can blindly preorder it for $349. The day of release the price goes back up to $499.
> Would you...?


Without a second thought yes.

This release must be big... they are playing it up as big... everyone is expecting big... if it's anything that doesn't rival Omnisphere or Stylus everyone is now going to be disappointed, no?


----------



## synthpunk

OmniBraam HZ

Not to be confused with OmniBran breakfast cereal for old grumpy composers


----------



## dhlkid

I hope they hv something good coming out
They took too long to make a new product.


----------



## tokatila




----------



## Geoff Grace

"The fourth instrument" seems to run counter to the "It's not what you're expecting" hint, as a new software instrument is exactly the sort of thing I would have expected, albeit not necessarily before a new rev of Stylus RMX.

Not that I'd be at all disappointed with a new software instrument from Spectrasonics...

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace

Speaking as one who has registered every iteration of every product Spectrasonics has released, I believe I've been asked what kind of new products I'd like to see Spectrasonics make every time.

My guess is they've been considering this input from each registered user for at least a decade now, which may be why they posted "Ten years in the making" earlier.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## macmac

hmm...maybe it _is_ a guitar library. That would kind of round out their collection: super synth, rhythm (and RMX v2 coming at some point), bass, guitar.


----------



## macmac

...but then again, that may be too pedestrian. I get the feeling they want to shake things up a bit.


----------



## Suganthan

macmac said:


> super synth, rhythm (and RMX v2 coming at some point), bass, guitar.



Maybe its an acoustic library collection, consisting of many real acoustic instruments(no synthy effects stuff) such as violin, guitars, drums. 10 years to make sounds reasonable for these.

But I could be horribly wrong.


----------



## anp27

Hmm. Maybe it's a hybrid cinematic scoring instrument... like Alpha and Bravo.


----------



## jonnybutter

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Yeah, I've hungered for a DAW with more brushed metal 90ies design aesthetics. This might finally be it!



I hunger for a DAW to switch to which is modern and stable but still very deep (i.e. a Logic Pro X without all the bugs and half-finished features). I don't think it's going to be a DAW, but...a person can dream, no?


----------



## Fleer

A new DAWn!


----------



## URL

GUITARS a lot of GUITARS


----------



## puuluu

Guitar is a fourth-instrument tuningwise..


----------



## chillbot

puuluu said:


> Guitar is a fourth-instrument tuningwise..


That's hilarious I wonder if he's that punny...


----------



## URL

A Spectrasonics Goldtop 1957...


----------



## Baron Greuner

I would lend Tracy my 1958 Gibson mind you, if he wanted to do a Gibson library.

You can't get enough guitar libraries.


----------



## catsass

Baron Greuner said:


> I would lend Tracy my 1958 Gibson mind you, if he wanted to do a Gibson library.
> You can't get enough guitar libraries.


I can add a '56 LP Junior and a '54 ES-125 to the mix.


----------



## Baron Greuner

I better come clean gents. I'm sitting in a cafe in Dartington and didn't even know they had the interweb in this part of the world, drank some unbelievably strong coffee while Baronesss Greuner looked over the shops (hell with that) and got carried away.
I have a _True_ _Historic_ 1958 Gibson Les Paul. Ahaaaa I hear you quite rightly say!


----------



## muziksculp

One of the interesting guesses I came across on another Forum, is it might be a _Spectrasonics DAW_ !

Now that would be truly unexpected, and quite far out.

But, after seeing this today : 





It is their Fourth Instrument ! so it can't be a DAW. 

We will surely know what it is tomorrow.


----------



## muziksculp

What if it is the most spectacular *Modular Software Synthesis System* ever created. 

How likely is that ?


----------



## givemenoughrope

Gotta be crumhorn.

Or the goat taxedermy bagpipes.


----------



## Tatu

Maybe, finally, some legit competition against Catmosphere.


----------



## chimuelo

DAW with its own hardware and OS would be great.
Guitar instrument?
A specially recorded 100 year old buzzy Humbuckings with billions of release samples, pristine U30 mics and Neve Mic pres through a 250,000 SSL4000G+, which I will destroy with my 30 dollar distortion plug in.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Sackbutt! The crumhorn got me started there.


Some serious sacking of butts could occur and Eric is the man to do it!


----------



## G.R. Baumann

tic tac tic tac tic tac tic... tic.... ti.... t....


----------



## Christof

Eric mentioned something totally new and no hardware, so probably no RMX update.
I would say something guitar related.


----------



## Mundano

OK, no more 1 day.... so?


----------



## Saxer

Maybe in 7 hours... let them get up first!


----------



## G.R. Baumann

No!.... wakey wakey... eggs and bakey


----------



## R. Soul

To do list for today:

1. Go to wwww.spectrasonics.net

2.


----------



## URL

Saxer said:


> Maybe in 7 hours... let them get up first!



Do they really have to update there web site manually...in these days of software scripts


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Someone call Eric on his cell..... *WAAAAAAAAAAAKE UUUUUUUUP!!!!!!!*


----------



## stixman

The Day the Earth stood Still!


----------



## G.R. Baumann

can't stand it anymore... I am watching the 2016 Wacken Festival until he had his eggs. LOL


----------



## woodsdenis

5pm GMT for us Europeans is my guess. That's not you Baron


----------



## macmac

URL said:


> Do they really have to update there web site manually...in these days of software scripts



Maybe they want to initiate the reveal on their time where they can see the reactions live as a team, instead of waking up to what the reaction already has been, thus missing the excitement of the launch. I think they are a close-knit family there, and are as excited about this as we are. It was a lot of work that's now ready to see the light of day.


----------



## gsilbers

so the announcement is today, correct?


----------



## macmac

Yes. The more I think of it, it's gotta be voices/vocal. It's really the only thing that would take 10 years to do something amazing and not have gone out of style already (for the work that began early on, 10 years ago). Men, women, children, different styles, and what would be most awesome..lyrics.

The only thing is that it might seem not as in line as their other three do.


----------



## Saxer

woodsdenis said:


> 5pm GMT for us Europeans is my guess. That's not you Baron


Damn... I have a dixieland gig at 5pm!


----------



## Lassi Tani

R. Soul said:


> To do list for today:
> 
> 1. Go to wwww.spectrasonics.net
> 
> 2.



Thanks for the day laughter


----------



## gsilbers

I am going to go with a synth romplayer like the roland fantom or something like that. since eric worked at roland.
we should start a bet and see who gets it


----------



## galactic orange

gsilbers said:


> I am going to go with a synth romplayer like the roland fantom or something like that. since eric worked at roland.
> we should start a bet and see who gets it


Oh how I wish that were true. My XP-80 was so enjoyable to play. Wait, you weren't joking were you?


----------



## gsilbers

I dunno... eric looks pretty happy in wiki infront of that OMG synth..
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Persing
he might want his own.
but no idea what it is.


----------



## muziksculp

I wouldn't be surprised if it is some sort of an Advanced Modular Synthesis and Effects System they have been working on for 10 years !


----------



## URL

No Hw! Only Sw.


----------



## chillbot

Over/under on when spectrasonics website crashes?


----------



## synthpunk

Announcing today that they will announce it at Winter NAMM


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Pretty much where I'm at right now, regardless of the actual content of the announcement


----------



## Udo

Revolutionary new DAW application.


----------



## catsass




----------



## dcoscina

I'm going to say either an orchestral type library (I loved Eric's SuoerStrings card for the U20) but with a Spectrasonics twist. 

Either that or an iOS version of Omni but if they say the 4th instrument then probably not that.


----------



## galactic orange

galactic orange said:


> Oh how I wish that were true. My XP-80 was so enjoyable to play.


Oh, right. What I was thinking was obviously what Roland should have done ages ago and release a JV/XP series softsynth rompler like Korg's M1. But we all know Roland are the king of missing the boat. If Eric was able to put that kit together in a soft-rompler, the Roland fanboys would be pulling bricks out of their toilets. Hey, Roland has some announcements in about a week. Funny that.

But whatever Eric's got for us will surely be magical.


----------



## Mike Connelly

Udo said:


> Revolutionary new DAW application.



They've said it's an instrument, and sounds like not hardware.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

galactic orange said:


> Oh, right. What I was thinking was obviously what Roland should have done ages ago and release a JV/XP series softsynth rompler like Korg's M1. But we all know Roland are the king of missing the boat. If Eric was able to put that kit together in a soft-rompler, the Roland fanboys would be pulling bricks out of their toilets. Hey, Roland has some announcements in about a week. Funny that.
> 
> But whatever Eric's got for us will surely be magical.



If Roland put out a software XV-5080, I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Vovique

Ian Dorsch said:


> If Roland put out a software XV-5080, I would buy it in a heartbeat.


As much as I love the sound and the amount of instruments, I don't use the 5080 anymore because it's twice the size of my DAW MacBook.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

I think it will be a guitar module.
There are already quite a few available in Omnisphere, and as we know guitars are not easy to program, which would explain the 10 years. Plus it would have been the logical next step after RMX and Trillian..
It would use Omnisphere as its engine...
Except for the B string it is a 4th instrument...


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Vovique said:


> As much as I love the sound and the amount of instruments, I don't use the 5080 anymore because it's twice the size of my DAW MacBook.



That's pretty much where I am too. Occasionally I'll listen to an old recording, and think, man, there's some great stuff in the 5080. I should use it! And then I go to actually use it and remember why I stopped using it in the first place.


----------



## mac

Patrick de Caumette said:


> I think it will be a guitar module.



As a guitarist, I really hope it isn't - selfish, I know. I wonder if violinists feel the same, when a solo violin library is released?


----------



## mc_deli

mac said:


> As a guitarist, I really hope it isn't - selfish, I know. I wonder if violinists feel the same, when a solo violin library is released?


I agree, guitar library is dull for a guitarist.
But if it's a fuzz pedal, then we are talkin'


----------



## gsilbers

diego stoccos bass is finally going to be mass marketed


----------



## dcoscina

I enjoyed my Spectrasonics products for years but didn't use them a lot- until I started get regular work in advertisements and now I've got Trillian and Omni on every ad I score. If this is a GTR VI I will go for it because sheesh every temp track I get from this company has tons of guitar on it (and I'm a keyboard player so I have to rely on samples or hire a real gtr player).


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

mac said:


> As a guitarist, I really hope it isn't - selfish, I know. I wonder if violinists feel the same, when a solo violin library is released?


same here: i'd much rather buy new string instruments with different colors than a guitar VSTI...
On the other hand, if it is a guitar module, i'll be saving money


----------



## jmvideo

mac said:


> As a guitarist, I really hope it isn't - selfish, I know. I wonder if violinists feel the same, when a solo violin library is released?



I hear ya.... ain't nothin' like the real thing. Although I have a feeling IF it is a Guitar module, it will be much more than just a straight up guitar VI. I imagine it would be be a pretty crazy sound design instrument as well.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

So when's this announcement happening, anyway? I'm wearing out my F5


----------



## URL

on the -1 day...in EU...


----------



## Soundhound

We've been punked.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

It looks like some people are getting together in LA with Eric for an announcement tonight...
So if this is true, it may be that it will be tonight PST...?


----------



## Noam Guterman




----------



## Prockamanisc

Is it me, or is this announcement more exciting than the new iPhone 7? I'm definitely waiting more impatiently for this.

Whenever I register a Spectrasonics product, they ask the question "what type of instrument would you like to see from us?" and I always respond "You guys are awesome...I trust you to make good stuff, you choose." This is the moment.


----------



## Zhao Shen

Prockamanisc said:


> Is it me, or is this announcement more exciting than the new iPhone 7? I'm definitely waiting more impatiently for this.
> 
> Whenever I register a Spectrasonics product, they ask the question "what type of instrument would you like to see from us?" and I always respond "You guys are awesome...I trust you to make good stuff, you choose." This is the moment.


To be fair, the exclusion of the headphone jack makes everything more exciting than the iPhone 7


----------



## Geoff Grace

"10 years the making" ...plus the better part of a day. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Vanni

I rationally know that whatever this is, it won't make me a better musician. But to hell with reasoning, i just want it.

Please don't make this a West Coast sunset announcement, im in EU and i need to get some work done tomorrow morning.


----------



## synthpunk

Looking like a 11:59 pst announcement or they broke there servers again ?


----------



## 33zebras

Has anyone considered something choral like Vir2's Aeris?


----------



## mac

@33zebras I think between us, we've covered every sound imaginable.


----------



## synthpunk

Best answer yet....

a reverb/delay plugin with up to 10 years of decay time.


----------



## ChristianM

a Spectrasonicophone ?


----------



## catsass

synthpunk said:


> Best answer yet....
> a reverb/delay plugin with up to 10 years of decay time.


I sure wish Eric would dial back the pre-delay by about 12 hours.


----------



## Saxer

synthpunk said:


> Best answer yet....
> 
> a reverb/delay plugin with up to 10 years of decay time.


http://www.wikiwand.com/en/As_Slow_as_Possible


----------



## Tfis

Omnisphere 2+ -> bundled with PLAY5, Kontakt 5.6 and headphone jack


----------



## URL

I can't wait any longer...bedtime for EU-citizen hopefully there is news flash on -1 day


----------



## Anders Wall

Saxer said:


> http://www.wikiwand.com/en/As_Slow_as_Possible


I love they started with a 17 month rest.

/Anders


----------



## Walid F.

synthpunk said:


> a reverb/delay plugin with up to 10 years of decay time.


----------



## jononotbono

Finally and generously offering a student discount. Just to stir the pot of love and hate. Omnisphere.


----------



## dcoscina

Sounds like there's a party tonight when it's unveiling. Would have been nice for them to specify what time for our friends across the pond who basically waited the whole day to find out it's really tomorrow in Europe for them. :(


----------



## woodsdenis




----------



## mac

Uploading what, the instrument? Does that mean it will actually be released tonight, and not just announced?!


----------



## Prockamanisc

mac said:


> Uploading what, the instrument? Does that mean it will actually be released tonight, and not just announced?!


They might be uploading the announcement video.


----------



## dcoscina

You know, I think I prefer what Alex W. Did with Cinematic Strings- no hype- he just released it and the buzz was generated from the great demos. But hey that's just me.


----------



## Rex282

It will be uuge, fantastic, unbalievable...trust me..what do you have to lose.


----------



## Vastman

Skippy says he got this, after landing and stopping for a meal prior to heading with a Spectrasonics dude... to the unveiling party tonight...


----------



## anp27

Wow. Still nothing.


----------



## colony nofi

anp27 said:


> Wow. Still nothing.


Its only 6:30pm in California...


----------



## G.R. Baumann

It is 3:45 AM here in Europe, I am up now Eric.... you can spill the feckin beans..... *NOW!*


----------



## Geoff Grace

If there's an unveiling party as some have indicated, you can bet it won't be revealed to the public until afterward.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

they should change the banner to "one day..."


----------



## G.R. Baumann

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> they should change the banner to "one day..."


----------



## Mystic

No unveiling livestream? :(


----------



## anp27

G.R. Baumann said:


> It is 3:45 AM here in Europe, I am up now


I feel bad for you...


----------



## anp27

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> they should change the banner to "one day..."


How about "some day" instead


----------



## G.R. Baumann

anp27 said:


> I feel bad for you...



 Don't, it is my regular time. Love to be up early.


----------



## Vastman

anp27 said:


> Wow. Still nothing.


Lots of awesomeness is happening at a closed party for all the folks who've helped make Spectrasonics what it is today... be patient, young padiwan... this is like your first time with your dream... anticipation, prelude, foreplay... and the climax before midnight (west cost time, of course..)


----------



## Vastman

This was posted just 3 hours ago... and it isn't even dark yet in cali...








John Lehmkuhl
Follow · 3 hrs near Burbank, CA · 

This is Paul J. de Benedictis. My 1-stop flight landed in Oakland. Paul is Artist Relations for Spectrasonics - heading to LA with his wife for tonight's unveiling! He sat with me instead of his wife (!!) but try as I did, he would not say anything about instrument #4. I tried!!! I really did! Very nice, unexpected visit. — with Paul J. de Benedictis.


just another tidbit to keep ya salivating! FWIW, even the Guru is in the dark... and who's done more to take O2/RMX to the next level? WHO???


----------



## Carbs

Lol...some of you guys are just so ridiculous (not including all those jovially having some fun at the "suspense" of all this). 

If the "hype" is getting to you so much don't blame it on Spectrasonics....blame it on the fact that you are a temper tantrum throwing adult that happens to live in the wrong time zone. 

Eric and the team aren't trying to be dicks, they are probably just as excited (combined with nerves that must come along with unveiling something they spent a decade on) or more than we are. Give them a break ffs! 

In a short time, all shall be revealed! (It's not like they are releasing Play 5 or something). 

(Please don't be a guitar library, please don't be a guitar library, please don't be a guitar library, etc)


----------



## G.R. Baumann

That's even more puzzling.... if Skippy was not on board to participate in creating the first batch of patches....


----------



## Vastman

The Panda knows....


----------



## Vastman

G.R. Baumann said:


> That's even more puzzling.... if Skippy was not on board to participate in creating the first batch of patches....


Not if it's some radical new approach to extracting and creating Rhythms...wink wink...

Plus, it might not be released immediately... sure he'll have plenty of time

BTW, twitter interactions with our gods stopped a couple hours ago/they were in rapid fire having fun retweet mode till then... so the game is ON... I've heard they have crash carts on hand to deal with all the folks that can't handle it.


----------



## Guido Negraszus

O


Carbs said:


> Lol...some of you guys are just so ridiculous (not including all those jovially having some fun at the "suspense" of all this).
> 
> If the "hype" is getting to you so much don't blame it on Spectrasonics....blame it on the fact that you are a temper tantrum throwing adult that happens to live in the wrong time zone.
> 
> Eric and the team aren't trying to be dicks, they are probably just as excited (combined with nerves that must come along with unveiling something they spent a decade on) or more than we are. Give them a break ffs!
> 
> In a short time, all shall be revealed! (It's not like they are releasing Play 5 or something).
> 
> (Please don't be a guitar library, please don't be a guitar library, please don't be a guitar library, etc)


Of course you can blame Spectrasonics. They started this 7 day countdown, not us. They said that they have something big to show on 1st September. So the whole marketing idea is: make people nervous and excited. When you then DON'T deliver on the 1st (it's already noon the 2nd where I live) people respond accordingly. Just logical.


----------



## InLight-Tone

I'm on the West Coast, Cali, when is this thing supposed to blow?


----------



## Carbs

Guido Negraszus said:


> O
> 
> Of course you can blame Spectrasonics. They started this 7 day countdown, not us. They said that they have something big to show on 1st September. So the whole marketing idea is: make people nervous and excited. When you then DON'T deliver on the 1st (it's already noon the 2nd where I live) people respond accordingly. Just logical.



<<REMOVED BY MODERATOR - Please, lets not get personal.>>
(Sorry, I'll be more passive aggressive next time) 
Seven day countdown. You said it yourself. It's only 8:12pm in LA. If they release the info at 11:59pm then that means they still kept their word.


----------



## Grilled Cheese

Guido Negraszus said:


> O
> 
> Of course you can blame Spectrasonics. They started this 7 day countdown, not us. They said that they have something big to show on 1st September. So the whole marketing idea is: make people nervous and excited. When you then DON'T deliver on the 1st (it's already noon the 2nd where I live) people respond accordingly. Just logical.


Countdowns are loads of fun...so long as they conclude properly.

There's still time on the clock for an announcement though. 

I'm probably more excited than I should be, because I just realised that their announcement might only be just that - an announcement. It's quite possible that we won't be able to buy the new instrument for weeks. I mistakenly assumed that I might be playing with a new Spectrasonics instrument today, which would have been a fabulous end to the countdown.


----------



## Grilled Cheese

Carbs said:


> <<REMOVED BY MODERATOR>>
> 
> Seven day countdown. You said it yourself. It's only 8:12pm in LA. If they release the info at 11:59pm then that means they still kept their word.


It would be great if this thread could, just for once, not be derailed by unnecessary name calling and whining.

Hey - I just realised that I'm whining about a person whining about a person whining!

Now...back to the glorious anticipation!


----------



## Carbs

chrispire said:


> It would be great if this thread could, just for once, not be derailed by unnecessary name calling and whining.
> 
> Hey - I just realised that I'm whining about a person whining about a person whining!
> 
> Now...back to the glorious anticipation!



Haha, why? There's absolutely nothing to derail in this thread until we know what the announcement is (which will be a different thread anyways, I'm sure) so might as stir up some juicy drama to make it less boring!  People have generally just been joking around and goofing off in this thread, there's no need to start getting angry with Spectrasonics, IMO. 

I apologize if I'm crossing some line, but Eric and company have done amazing things for musicians spanning decades and I feel they deserve a little more respect. 

By this weekend it will all be old news anyways... just chillax fellas!


----------



## galactic orange

I'm saving all my anger for next week when Roland _doesn't_ reveal my ideal soft rompler.


----------



## muziksculp

The Suspense is building up every minute ... Whatever it is, it better be worth the 7 Day countdown, 10 years of development. and the last hours and minutes of drama leading to the BIG Announcement.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic

chrispire said:


> Hey - I just realised that I'm whining about a person whining about a person whining!



Whineception


----------



## Mike Greene

No official word, but it seems this is a keyboard collection called Keyscape: https://twitter.com/DiegoStocco


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Diego Stocco's been tweeting out pics from the event, and there are vintage keyboards everywhere. And then one from the stage, with Eric introducing the instrument, and 'Keyscape' up on the monitors.

Edit: beaten to the punch by that ninja Mike Greene


----------



## Mike Greene

Ian Dorsch said:


> Edit: beaten to the punch by that ninja Mike Greene


When you're worried that Spectrasonics may be releasing a vocal library, then you spend the whole day checking, hoping it ain't so.


----------



## macmac

Keyscape...OK yeah, that would take 10 years...


----------



## Jdiggity1

where's the butterfly?


----------



## prodigalson

sooo... a keyboard instrument? instant purchase


----------



## Mike Greene

Jdiggity1 said:


> where's the butterfly?


I'm guessing they included a Wurlitzer Butterfly Grand Piano. I have no idea what "Saucers" would be.


----------



## Mike Greene

Here's an Instagram video someone posted. He says it will be available in 2 weeks.


----------



## anp27

Oh! It's a piano!

Ok. I don't need a piano.


----------



## jmvideo

anp27 said:


> Oh! It's a piano!
> 
> Ok. I don't need a piano.



Well it's probably a bunch of different pianos, electric pianos, and vintage keys, rare keyboards etc.

Making all of us say....."hmmm, do I really need this"?


----------



## catsass

Mike Greene said:


> I'm guessing they included a Wurlitzer Butterfly Grand Piano. I have no idea what "Saucers" would be.


Saucer bells were used in Wurlitzer theater organs in the late 1800’s – early 1900’s.


----------



## Udo

Mike Greene said:


> No official word, but it seems this is a keyboard collection called Keyscape: https://twitter.com/DiegoStocco



That's not something I'm looking for .


----------



## Guido Negraszus

Wow, I think this will be the first time I won't be buying a Spectrasonics. Totally disappointed. Seems like a modern version of EMU's "Vintage Keys".


----------



## prodigalson

lol. well wait until you see whats actually included and how it sounds..

...i suspect one might change ones mind


----------



## AmbientMile

Wow, one picture and a crappy video and everyone is condemning it and saying they don't need it. If it was only a classic keyboard rompler, it wouldn't have taken 10 years to develop. I for one am holding my opinion until we see what magic Spectrasonics has added to it.


----------



## ag75

Let them at least make the official announcement first. Geez.


----------



## Vastman

If....IF it's a semi-weighted quality full on fleshed out midi controller/keystation I would be VERY interested.... ain't diddly for us lovin' 88s without the crappy wood piano keys... but.... I'm goin' to bed!

I've gotz me 100s of vintage keys and terrabytes of pianos...well, at best it liberates another wad for more SSDs!


----------



## Guido Negraszus

prodigalson said:


> lol. well wait until you see whats actually included and how it sounds..
> 
> ...i suspect one might change ones mind



Sure. One never knows but "Keyscape", the pics plus what I heard just means that's not for me. No doubt, if its indeed a collection of all vintage keys under the sun I suspect it will be in an awesome quality. I'm one of those "keyboarders" who never get that excited about Rhodes, Wurlitzer and all that stuff. But maybe I am premature, maybe there will be a surprise after all!


----------



## Guido Negraszus

Info is now on their website!


----------



## Jdiggity1

For what it's worth, i think they've done a great job. Very comprehensive, and i think we all knew it would be, regardless of what the actual instrument was.

https://www.spectrasonics.net/products/keyscape/index.php


----------



## URL




----------



## zacnelson

It certainly seems like great value for money - so many instruments included for $399. I feel like I have so many pianos and keyboards already, I wish this was around when I was first beginning my collection.


----------



## Vanni

Sigh...perhaps the one thing I couldn't care less....I'm a piano player, I already got all my keyboard needs covered...I so wished it was something that finally gave me magical guitars I could easily use...


----------



## Barrel Maker

Spectrasonics ... After 7 days ... I'm not buying Keyscape.


----------



## stixman

Wow money is safe in wallet phew  narrow Escape lol


----------



## Christof

Watched the video. 
I am amazed by the genius Cory Henry.
Man, this guy can play.


----------



## Carbs

I had no idea what to expect, but I'm absolutely loving what I'm hearing in that video.


----------



## galactic orange

Maybe Roland will have the more exciting announcement this month after all! If not, there's always Korg Minilogue.


----------



## Tatu

Carbs said:


> I had no idea what to expect, but I'm absolutely loving what I'm hearing in that video.


Same here. Even with crappy headphones/youtube, those sound some pretty damn fine samples.
This library is not for me, but will probably satisfy anyone looking for various keys to either multimedia or pop compositions.


----------



## R. Soul

I don't think I could be any more disappointed if I tried. 
We have a gazillion collector keyboards available to us as it is.
Where's the innovative sampling techniques, new synthesis types etc.?

Yes, I get they went out of their way to restore these instruments, but I guess I was expecting the latest car from Tesla or Konigsegg and instead I'm shown a collection of classic cars from 1930s. 
I can't remember the last time I used a wurlitzer or clavinet in a track and thought 'I wish it sounded just a bit more authentic'.


----------



## jamwerks

Well, we all already have all of these, but these do sound a little better! The C7 sounds good. Seems there aren't though multi-mic positions which for us are a must.


----------



## Geoff Grace

True, I've got great versions of a lot of those instruments already (although not that beautiful, bright Rhodes sound that I used to have before my Rhodes was stolen), but what I don't have with those instruments is the ability to process them through Omnisphere. That's where lies a lot of potential we've yet to see realized.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Baron Greuner

Yeah I'll get this. Why?

Because based on the sound, these pianos etc will play well from their player. Everything always plays well from a Spectrasonics player IMO and looking forward to reports when it comes out.


----------



## Carbs

Honestly, I do feel for those that were expecting something other than Keyscape. But in my case, I don't have a good collection of these sounds, so for me this is something to be excited about. I've only been involved with sample based music for about 4 years, and keys have been a huge area of neglect for me (I'm a sucker for orchestral libraries). I was fully expecting the guitar library rumor to be true, and as a guitarist I couldn't care less about guitar libraries...so, overall, this makes me happy.


----------



## Kejero

Haha, Greg's impression of Al Pacino is so awesome (at 4m). Sounds very authentic! :D

So do these keyboards by the way. Sounding pretty sweet to me!


----------



## mac

Like a lot of people, at first I was hugely disappointed, just because I was hoping for some new synthesis craziness. I'm over it now though, and I'm sure it will be perfect for some users.

Anyway, Output have something big coming in September. Speculations...


----------



## Guido Negraszus

Well, at least now we know what on earth they were doing in all those years. Lol, who would have put money on a keyboard collection as their next big thing? I'm just glad that I only found out a week ago that they had something new coming. Imagine the disappointment if they would have announced this in January - without telling us what it is!


----------



## Virtuoso

Wow! This sounds really good. The detail in the Rhodes pianos is the best I've heard (and I think I must own pretty much every Rhodes VI on the market, along with all the Kronos/Montage/CP1/JP80 versions!) Great demo with Cory Henry, Greg Phillinganes and even Herbie Hancock. Judging by their reaction, they must have nailed the feel too. I'll be getting this on day one, no question - can't wait!


----------



## R. Soul

Had this been a low key release - like most other companies do, with a '$149 keyboard collection' expansion for Omnisphere popping up on their website on a random day, I wouldn't have minded too much. But the fact that it's been hyped up so much, with a countdown for a week, makes it all so much harder to swallow.

And all this mention '10 years in the making', does not help one bit. I mean, it sounds like by skipping this we could have seen Trillian 2 and RMX 2 by now, which I think most people would have appreciated a lot more.

As mac said: Output have something new coming this month so there's that to look forward to ....and it didn't even take them 10 months to develop


----------



## dcoscina

Sounds great. I'd grab this,for sure if the Canadian dollar didn't suck as bad as it does. Still might but there are other things on the horizon that I've budgeted for so I will have to see. Really like the ambient piano sounds in particular. Sounds warmer than Pianoteq.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Congrats!!!!

Greg has such a fantastic humor, and this was so very cool of Eric to spontaneously answer ..."it was a sacrifice, but well worth it!"....LOL.... Class act!

Now, someone with extensive photoshop skills, go ahead and morph Eric back 10 years ago, into the short black man that he was.

I hope Eric has lots more videos to share from the instruments restauration, recreation and recording sessions. This would be very interesting to learn more about. 

Instant buy!


----------



## gtrwll

I was also a bit disappointed first, but after skipping through the video I'm not so sure anymore. Sure, these are "nothing new" and I really don't even need this but...those sounds were something really, really pleasing.


----------



## Anami

Pfff Herbie on the end...


----------



## jamwerks

Makes me wonder if they even have an upgraded Stylus in the works?

And after learning what they have during these keys sampling, the next logical step would be a guitar vi...


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Keyscape = Product of love, sweat and tears.
"Ya don't feel THAT???? Get of my keys!"


----------



## fgimian

I honestly had no expectations and although i was initially a bit "meh" about it, after watching the video, I think it's pretty awesome. Considering what you get, $399 isn't actually so bad. Hopefully there's a crossgrade deal for Omnisphere users, say $299? If so, I'll buy it


----------



## EvilDragon

I'm not impressed, personally...


----------



## URL

Thanks...Spectras. my wallet will be intact.


----------



## Christof

Is Cory Henry included as a bonus in this library?Or at least Herbie...


----------



## aaronnt1

Perhaps that's an issue with spending a long time on producing a product, in 10 years, any gaps that might be in the market can become filled in that time. I have Omni, Trillian and Stylus and they are still indispensable products, they are comprehensive and the definitive products in their bracket, and although this looks to have been well produced, I wonder how indispensable and definitive it will be regarded over the short term...


----------



## dhlkid

skip this one


----------



## Baron Greuner

Some of the comments are fair enough but what I think what this library is about contains a certain amount of nostalgia and is definitely for players.
This is not a sound design or phrases library. It's definitely for keyboard players.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Baron Greuner said:


> This is not a sound design or phrases library. It's definitely for keyboard players.


 While it is certainly for players, I'd disagree on not being suited for sound design. There will be very usable soundsources that can be mangeled into something totally new with the steam engine.

I am very curious on the yummy yammy, from what I could hear the concert Lady was playing, it sounded outstanding.


----------



## Baron Greuner

I must have missed the bit about the sound mangling.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

...because it's right inside Omnisphere, for those who run Omni of course.

Apart from that, it was the first time for me that I even heard of the Pre Piano and the amazing story around it, or the butterfly baby grand, fascinating!


----------



## bryla

Baron Greuner said:


> This is not a sound design ... library.


I politely disagree. I hear a lot of sound designing potential in the hybrid sounds and in the omnisphere integration.


----------



## Baron Greuner

That's great news about the sound designing. If you need sound designing then this could be an added bonus. You could also learn to play keyboards at the same time as an added added bonus.


----------



## jamwerks

Of course, once you start sound designing and mangling, the authenticity of the original instruments becomes less important...


----------



## Baron Greuner

You might as well mangle anything.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding

Wooow , just watched the video , ... the instruments sound incredible . Congrats SPECTRATRONICS


----------



## elpedro

What? no pianos found in deep underground radioactive caves?


----------



## Anami

I'm very curious how it plays. Judging on the talent in the video and how they react I think it is very playable. Some stuff (esp classical piano) seemed it bit weird timed. High hopes


----------



## synthpunk

Might not be what everyone wanted or wished for but it's sounds are very, very good IMHO. Play ability seems to be there also.

Anyone happen to know what that third instrument is btw ? Soon to be used on the next Thomas Newman or HGW score. The Celeste is beyond beautiful as well. The Wing upright is fascinating. Save Herbie for last Eric, well played sir 

The only issue I see is the market is flooded with allot of keyboard type stuff, I have Pianoteq with many expansions for ie (modelling of course), and many sample libraries already and many players already have there v.i. keyboard arsenals.

There is also the hardware market where you see Nord Piano's and some Korg SV-1's everywhere in Nashville and Austin.

Saying that I believe if the quality and play ability is there and the fact you can use the samples in Omni sound design it will be useful.

ps Glad to see Eric looking so great!


----------



## zacnelson

It's enjoyable listening to these brilliant pianists on the video. But I can't help thinking, at least from my perspective, how little demand there is for such music. For example, if I use an electric piano or a Wurly (which is rare), it would probably be layered into some fairly dense production where the tiny nuances are irrelevant. I'm often amazed how a lot of cheap sample libraries can be very serviceable when you know the sound is not going to be heavily featured. Of course someone will provide a rebuttal to my comment, and mention how much they love playing solo vintage keyboard tracks, but I'm not hearing it featured over the radio, or in production music, or film soundtracks.


----------



## SymphonicSamples

Seriously guys it could have been far worse , like 30+ harmonica collection - Harpscape  Now that I have just finished checking out the video, there's some lovely instrument captured here, very impressive. As far as this sort of libraries concerned it will certainly stand the test of time for live and session players.


----------



## mc_deli

...I figure this must be a labour (labor) of love project. It surely doesn't make much commercial sense. The comments here echo my own. After all the Komplete keys, Logic stuff, Toontracks stuff plus misc keys stuff from Spitfire etc. before we even get it into the new Spitfire keys (timing!) and all the little libraries with endless boutiquey keys (Soniccouture etc etc)... hard to imagine ever getting this. Big bucks too. I'll wager a lite version after 3 months.

I don't think it's fair to call it hyped though. A couple of banners, a video and plane ride. Hardly wrapping an island or floating your effigy down the Rhine, is it?


----------



## Whatisvalis

One for the performers and players I think. It's ok to ignore score composers on occasion.

Impeccable attention to detail, definitely quite the undertaking in restoration and sampling by the looks of it. Plays well with Omni so loads of potential for further hybrid designed keys.


----------



## Fleer

Well, I love keys, but we already have lots indeed, and very good ones. 
As an Omni expansion? Sure, but not at $399 or $299. Maybe $149. Just maybe.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Yeah well, first they burn pianos, now they repair and rebuild them.


----------



## Twrogstudio

Looks like a really great product, but I've got so many keys libraries it would have to be spectacular to tempt me. Surprised to see only one grand and standard upright too. It's not often you see the bread and butter outnumbered by toy pianos. Personally I think it would have been better to split up the collection into electrics, oddities and classics, but what do I know?


----------



## Anami

I don't agree with the last comments. Always struggled with the playability of most libraries. Never really blown away by any piano sample library. It can be my midi keyboard, but I grew up playing real piano's and concert piano's and the depth of sound and colors you can get out of the real beasts is something I don't think sample libraries came even close to. I have to wait and see this one, but it seems better then something out there now. I do think there's a market for this. I will buy it.. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

I can understand the mixed reception, however, I am convinced this will be commercially very successful, perhaps not as much as Omnisphere, with gazillions of initial orders, but with time, more and more will see the benefit of Keyscape and bite the bullet.

I am puzzled about the share function in Omnisphere now. Someone with keyscape loaded could created patches and share them with one who does not have keycape, or do I get that wrong?


----------



## tokatila

My feelings...


----------



## synthpunk

Cannot disagree more. The R&B, Hip Hop, Worship, etc community (at least in the u.s.) is a huge market for ie. It may not be your market, but to say it's little demand is being ignorant.



zacnelson said:


> But I can't help thinking, at least from my perspective, how little demand there is for such music.


----------



## Lode_Runner

Sounds nice, but like everyone else I'm feeling pretty well covered in the pianos and E-pianos area. 

I must admit the big surprise to me is what they didn't include. Steinway D, Bosendorfer, Hammond B3, Vox Continental, Farfisa Compact, Pipe Organ and Harpsichord would've rounded out the collection, where I don't think anyone would notice if the Dolceola or Chimeatron were missing.


----------



## Waywyn

synthpunk said:


> Cannot disagree more. The R&B, Hip Hop, Worship, etc community (at least in the u.s.) is a huge market for ie.



My exact thoughts! ... all the above mentioned stuff, .. the real market and target for Keyscape is this huge crowd ... even to the live keyboarder who is simply tired of carrying around his Rhodes around etc. ...

Anyway, the REAL speck on this planet are us: film, trailer, video games and license composers.
Keyscape sounds definitely awesome and will sell very well!

... however, to be honest, I am personally a bit disappointed because obviously I expected a 100GB of BRAMM sounds, big hits and drones in E minor!


----------



## Baron Greuner

zacnelson said:


> It's enjoyable listening to these brilliant pianists on the video. But I can't help thinking, at least from my perspective, how little demand there is for such music.



My thought exactly when watching. Nevertheless, from a demonstration point of view, you might as well get the big guns in and show how advanced keyboard technique translates via a midi keyboard with the sounds from Spectrasonics. I would be pleased if I was Eric. I remember years ago when Eric used to write patches for Roland and those Roland sounds were a big selling point with many players.


----------



## synthpunk

I remember Eric spending time with me at NAMM even on his break going over the D-50. Tremendous guy.



Baron Greuner said:


> My thought exactly when watching. Nevertheless, from a demonstration point of view, you might as well get the big guns in and show how advanced keyboard technique translates via a midi keyboard with the sounds from Spectrasonics. I would be pleased if I was Eric. I remember years ago when Eric used to write patches for Roland and those Roland sounds were a big selling point with many players.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

This is a strange thread. Lots of ungrounded disappointment, whining even. People are disappointed because the new product wasn't what they've been expecting/hoping for, even though they don't really know what that was in the first place ... hm.


----------



## woodsdenis

It does sound great, in commercial terms it may be to late to the party for some, as a lot of us have good pianos and Rhodes etc already. If I didn't, this would be a huge contender, and there always will be players starting off too, so this will always have an appeal. My only concern would be the Steam engines ability to handle the amount of samples a fully polyphonic piano can churn out. it's never had to do that before.


----------



## Baron Greuner

The thing is..errrrr I suspect a lot of people are not keyboard players. They are not really interested in keyboard technique but far more interested in sound and composing via a DAW. That's understandable. Sound(s) is much more important to someone who writes music rather than specific keyboard(y) sounds that require a certain amount of skill to get to sound any good in the first place.


----------



## gsilbers

hmm... meh. 

im still buying though


----------



## stonzthro

This took 10 years? I was hoping for some amazing ethnic instruments/vocals... I have keyboards coming out of my ears. That said, I hope they sell a ton because they are one of the best companies out there!


----------



## 33zebras

Because I own almost everything from SC I didn’t bite when SF recently released their vintage keys, and for the same reason I won’t be rushing out to buy Keyscape, but I will be paying attention, if only because it is Spectrasonics.


----------



## blougui

May be let's not forget what one could do in the Omni2 environnement. Then it's a huge virtual instrument/soundbank/expansion as Trillian is.
I find it really pricey, to my point of view at least - I know there's a shit load of gigas but I would find it difficult to justify the purchase at the moment anyway.


----------



## synthpunk

Keyscape II eta 2026. 



Lode_Runner said:


> I must admit the big surprise to me is what they didn't include. Steinway D, Bosendorfer, Hammond B3, Vox Continental, Farfisa Compact, Pipe Organ and Harpsichord would've rounded out the collection, where I don't think anyone would notice if the Dolceola or Chimeatron were missing.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

As a TV soundtrack composer who works with unmovable deadlines, this is now my go-to instrument for keyboard duties (I've had it for a month). I love having one place to reach for when I need any kind of keys, instead of digging through other keyboards; it saves me time. Furthermore, the multitude of instruments all have that ready-for-showtime sound to them, they have that Spectrasonics richness, depth, quality of recording/programming; also a time saver. I will still pull out Una Corda or Piano in Blue, because these are unique, but in most other cases, it'll be Keyscape when scoring for me.


----------



## chrysshawk

Wow.
Really hope the sound quality and playability is as advertised. Most musicians like that. Most computer programmers (sounds like quite a few in here) think "meh".


----------



## woodsdenis

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> As a TV soundtrack composer who works with unmovable deadlines, this is now my go-to instrument for keyboard duties (I've had it for a month). I love having one place to reach for when I need any kind of keys, instead of digging through other keyboards; it saves me time. Furthermore, the multitude of instruments all have that ready-for-showtime sound to them, they have that Spectrasonics richness, depth, quality of recording/programming; also a time saver. I will still pull out Una Corda or Piano in Blue, because these are unique, but in most other cases, it'll be Keyscape when scoring for me.


How does the Steam engine handle multi sample playback CPU wise as compared to Kontakt.


----------



## Noam Guterman

I think I'll wait with this one until Matt aka The Unfinished releases a couple Keyscape X Omnisphere soundsets that will make me compulsively buy the whole thing.


----------



## macmac

Spectrasonics always do things first rate, so I would imagine playability is as excellent as the sound. The product fits Spectrasonics... is right up their alley.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Most of the keyboards have many patch variations, as you would expect from Spectrasonics. These range from the more pure sound to myriad timbral/mood/style examples. FWIW, I find this just as much an instrument for composers as for performers. And the Omnisphere integration is a big plus for those of us who own it, with its fab effects, granular engine, etc.


----------



## Mike Connelly

Lode_Runner said:


> I must admit the big surprise to me is what they didn't include. Steinway D, Bosendorfer, Hammond B3, Vox Continental, Farfisa Compact, Pipe Organ and Harpsichord would've rounded out the collection, where I don't think anyone would notice if the Dolceola or Chimeatron were missing.



I'm really surprised there are so many keyboards but not a single organ. The lineup does seem like it leaves the door open for a sequel or expansion pack in a few years.


----------



## stonzthro

chrysshawk said:


> Wow.
> Really hope the sound quality and playability is as advertised. Most musicians like that. Most computer programmers (sounds like quite a few in here) think "meh".


How on earth would you ever know that just by what someone typed?!?


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> As a TV soundtrack composer who works with unmovable deadlines, this is now my go-to instrument for keyboard duties (I've had it for a month). I love having one place to reach for when I need any kind of keys, instead of digging through other keyboards; it saves me time. Furthermore, the multitude of instruments all have that ready-for-showtime sound to them, they have that Spectrasonics richness, depth, quality of recording/programming; also a time saver. I will still pull out Una Corda or Piano in Blue, because these are unique, but in most other cases, it'll be Keyscape when scoring for me.



This is exactly what I was hoping to hear. Every time I need a piano or EP for a track (which happens more frequently than you might think!) it's like 30+ minutes of digging through miscellaneous sample libs, and then more time trying to EQ and process it so it will sit in the mix. To have it all in the same place, with pristine, mix-ready quality would be worth the price of admission right there.

edit: and while he's not the flashiest cat in the video, I think the Death Cab guy amply demonstrates the appeal of Keyscape for players and composers who are working in indie rock/pop/folk styles.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

A labor of love!
I think the price point is a no brainer, considering that some piano libs charge that much for ONE instrument.
I'll get this down the road for sure...


----------



## macmac

@Ned, it must have been interesting for you to have read this thread, knowing what was in store....


----------



## Craig Sharmat

My initial opinion, not that it's worth a whole lot is when I saw it was, "I'm not a keyboard player and I have almost all of this covered". Then I thought more and I believe the sound quality will make these more inspirational to use than my current arsenal along with the few unique instruments and their approach I don't have. If I was a keyboardist this is a no brainer. As a composer I'll pick it up probably the first chance when I might need it but it won't be for the C7, I doubt I'll hear a usable difference with my lack of keyboard chops over Ivory.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Inspirational to use is right Craig. That's a much more important issue than keyboard technique. I have no technique as a guitarist, but that makes using a great guitar library or great real guitar even more fun. The sound.


----------



## dcoscina

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> As a TV soundtrack composer who works with unmovable deadlines, this is now my go-to instrument for keyboard duties (I've had it for a month). I love having one place to reach for when I need any kind of keys, instead of digging through other keyboards; it saves me time. Furthermore, the multitude of instruments all have that ready-for-showtime sound to them, they have that Spectrasonics richness, depth, quality of recording/programming; also a time saver. I will still pull out Una Corda or Piano in Blue, because these are unique, but in most other cases, it'll be Keyscape when scoring for me.


Agreed. I love the search features in Omnisphere when I'm working with tight deadlines as well. I cannot believe how much I've come to depend on Spectrasonics stuff these past few months. On the surface, it might seem a little underwhelming but we all know the quality of Eric's work and some of those atmospheric pianos just blew me away. Admittedly I am a keyboard/piano player so this is up my alley. I've been relying on Pianoteq and to a lesser degree, XLN Addictive Keys, so I think I will be grabbing this soon because, as you said Ned, it's all under one roof. 

Also, the market is SATURATED with Orchestral Libraries- I think it would have been difficult and very costly for Eric to go down this road with such steep competition from CineSamples, East West, Spitfire, and Project Sam. An orchestral library from Mr Persing and co. would undoubtedly be very expensive to us, the end user compared to $400 for an 80gb library. I don't have Ivory so this product does appeal to me. Now, what I'm hoping is that Eric does some magic and makes an iOS version for really mobile performing! HA!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

You have no idea!!!




macmac said:


> @Ned, it must have been interesting for you to have read this thread, knowing what was in store....


----------



## pixel

Just because it doesn't much your expectations or needs it doesn't mean that it's not good or great product. Maybe you're not the target of this product? It's huge collection of keys for $399 where other sample libraries can offer one single piano for $150 or more. So it's not expensive at all. Also knowing Eric and Spectrasonics this library have highest quality, no unfortunate single noisy quirk samples and one more important thing is this demo video is not post-produced with tons of effects to create 'wow' effect and to cheat potential buyer.
One thing I can say is that I can load instrument from them and play, without tweaking and changing mics etc to make it sound good.
Even if I'm not even half as good as these players on video I'm willing to get this because it sounds stunning and it gonna be awesome to have so many keys under one hood. 

Ps. definitely much better than guitar vi


----------



## Baron Greuner

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> You have no idea!!!



I must be your favourite so far in this thread right?


----------



## jules

tokatila said:


> My feelings...


Lol. The electric pianos sounds really good, however !


----------



## Baron Greuner

Just had a bit of a brain cave. Do you need Omnisphere 2 to make this library work, or is it a new standalone scene?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Baron Greuner said:


> Just had a bit of a brain cave. Do you need Omnisphere 2 to make this library work, or is it a new standalone scene?


Stand-Alone and Omnisphere integration.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Stand-Alone and Omnisphere integration.



What if you have Omnisphere 1 and not Omnisphere 2? No integration?


----------



## Quasar

Vanni said:


> Sigh...perhaps the one thing I couldn't care less....I'm a piano player, I already got all my keyboard needs covered...I so wished it was something that finally gave me magical guitars I could easily use...



This. I'm also a piano player, have the keyboards I need...I was hoping for something _huge_, like a next generation physically modeled orchestra, one that plays like Synful but sounds like Spitfire. Not knocking it or being critical. I'm sure it's great. Just not interested.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Baron Greuner said:


> I must be your favourite so far in this thread right?


Truth be told, some of my favourites include Larry, Craig, Patrick, David, Mike, Jay, and others, so you might be a bit far down the line, sorry!


----------



## Baron Greuner

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Truth be told, some of my favourites include Larry, Craig, David, Mike, and others, so you might be a bit far down the line, sorry!


That's quite alright my dear fellow!


----------



## Jack Weaver

Nice quality work. Would have been nice to have another grand piano if they want it to be your main go to piano VI. 

It would have been more appropriate if they only spent 8 years on it instead of 10 years. Two years too late. 

.


----------



## 33zebras

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> As a TV soundtrack composer who works with unmovable deadlines, this is now my go-to instrument for keyboard duties (I've had it for a month). I love having one place to reach for when I need any kind of keys, instead of digging through other keyboards; it saves me time. Furthermore, the multitude of instruments all have that ready-for-showtime sound to them, they have that Spectrasonics richness, depth, quality of recording/programming; also a time saver. I will still pull out Una Corda or Piano in Blue, because these are unique, but in most other cases, it'll be Keyscape when scoring for me.



That makes a lot of sense. But if I had made a list of the instruments I didn't want any more of, keyboards would have been at the top of that list. I have enough instruments now that I'm trying to be very selective with an ear out for unique sounds. Yet, I will try to keep an open mind.


----------



## MA-Simon

I like the normal pianos, seems very playable.


----------



## Monkberry

I was sold within a couple of minutes of the video. It just sounds great! The Rhodes and Whurly options will raise the bar of what I already thought was pretty good in my current arsenal. Definitely worth the price IMHO.


----------



## zvenx

Did someone close Skippy's/Plugin guru twitter account? Unless he got sick or something I find it very instructive that so far I don't see any tweets from him about the 'big' announcement since it has actually been announced, especially after he was so excited and flew to LA for the big announcement.

Like many, I am very disappointed. I would have wanted RMX2 over this in a heartbeat.

Only time will tell (that is getting it in my own hands) if it will be the best sounding keyboard plugin for my use..

But like many have posted here and elsewhere, it covers instruments that I am pretty much satisfied with what I currently have now.

I think if this was indeed sold as a first of many omnisphere 2 expansions and priced as such the reaction may have been a bit different.
I am assuming as a VIP customer and how Spectrasonics has always treated their VIP customers in the past, that we will have a much reduced spelling pricing. With the right price I will probably buy it, more out of support of one of my favourite developers than a need for the product itself.

The one glimmer of positive for me in all of this is, that over the years with the many requests for more traditional instruments for omnisphere, it is my interpretation that Eric's response was "Yawn, been there done that" (my words not his). How much more yawn/been there done that can a keyboard collection be, maybe indeed he will revisit the idea of doing more traditional sounds expansions for omnisphere, that he will release over time.

my current 2 cents.

rsp


----------



## jmvideo

Mike Connelly said:


> I'm really surprised there are so many keyboards but not a single organ.



Because organ music is popular these days? Plus, plenty of organs in Omnisphere.


----------



## dcoscina

zacnelson said:


> It's enjoyable listening to these brilliant pianists on the video. But I can't help thinking, at least from my perspective, how little demand there is for such music. For example, if I use an electric piano or a Wurly (which is rare), it would probably be layered into some fairly dense production where the tiny nuances are irrelevant. I'm often amazed how a lot of cheap sample libraries can be very serviceable when you know the sound is not going to be heavily featured. Of course someone will provide a rebuttal to my comment, and mention how much they love playing solo vintage keyboard tracks, but I'm not hearing it featured over the radio, or in production music, or film soundtracks.


I really think it depends on how you earn your living doing music- if it's game or film scores, this might not seem too enticing but for guys like me doing corporate ads, it is indispensable. I can't tell you how many times I get a temp track that has keys on it- well that and guitars. The more I listen to the sounds on the video the more I'm convinced I need this in my arsenal. M


----------



## Vastman

A wonderful creation and very impressive. I'm quite certain many will find this to be perfect for their needs. Me, not so much... After discovering Omnisphere 16 years ago I immediately bought the whole kit and kabooodle... but of the three, I have to admit really only using Omnisphere 99% of the time these days... and much of THAT is due to the work of Skippy and a few others putting in the time to remake O2 with every set of patches/programs...It is their efforts which keep me exploring the depths of O2 when coming up with a new song idea...they constantly innovate and create exciting soundscapes which inspire what I do as much as the subjects I write about.

This is very like Trillian, a beautiful creation, which now sits on my hard drive and awaits my time but never really gets it... I generally use Orange Tree's basses; I explore elsewhere for what I incorporate into my songs, for whatever reason... maybe it's that I've amassed soooo much over the years Trillian gets lost in the clutter...It also reflects the diversity and proclivity of users that some will find this indispensable and others won't.

Eric and his team are giants in the business... and I am quite sure that this will become the go to thing for all the giants... part of me wishes I could play and respond like them, but the largest part of me says, "meh"... I'm meandering a different path. I wouldn't trade places for all the vst's in the universe.

That aside, VERY IMPRESSIVE!!!


----------



## givemenoughrope

Haven't gotten though the whole vid yet...but my gawd it does sound good. I mean, what else do we need. We have Zebra, Reaktor blocks, 50 string libraries, a half dozen granular synths....

I think just better-sounding libraries like this are the next thing. Sounds great to me.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Watching the video again, I would say piano developers are going to need to raise their game enormously. If it sounds and plays as in the video, this is a must for any musician that does commercial music. Looks really good in the video.


----------



## catsass

stonzthro said:


> This took 10 years?


2 of those 10 were spent deciding what to call it.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Video is killer!
Even if you are a media composer and think that you have all your needs covered, what i'm hearing in those few minutes tells me that it is a must have for media work.
...and that's not even mentioning what it can do for a keyboard player, live on stage....


----------



## jonnybutter

Jack Weaver said:


> It would have been more appropriate if they only spent 8 years on it instead of 10 years. Two years too late.



That makes some sense. Nonetheless, I (a piano and keyboard player) *know* I'm going to buy it when I have the extra cash. It would've been something closer to a blockbuster released a few years ago. But you just know it's outstanding, most likely the new standard for keys VIs. I was just extolling the Modartt instruments for their playability a few weeks ago, and bought some stuff from them - and I am happy with what I got. But I think this is probably state of the art now. It's going to be a standard for live players for sure.


----------



## Whatisvalis

Watching the video again I fail to see how anyone is not blown away. It looks like they have set a new high for sampled instruments. With their matured sampling workflow and tech they could do anything. For the price the range of sounds looks incredible - easily has Omni's longevity, especially with the integration.


----------



## hotsizzlemusic

not only does it sound next level, but it sounds like it PLAYS next level - can't wait to try it out. Bravo Spectrasonics!


----------



## Mike Connelly

jmvideo said:


> Because organ music is popular these days?



Sorry I wasn't clear, I meant Hammond and similar. And I wouldn't say organ is any more unusual in popular music these days than rhodes, clav, not to mention celeste, tack piano, or toy piano.


----------



## jmvideo

hotsizzlemusic said:


> not only does it sound next level, but it sounds like it PLAYS next level - can't wait to try it out. Bravo Spectrasonics!



Agreed. I think this will be the big difference. I noticed the notes and chords glued together nicely in a lot of those demos. I didn't cringe like when I first heard the Spitfire HZ piano demos.


----------



## AmbientMile

Most definitely not a "one size fits all" instrument like we are used to from Spectrasonics. Like a lot of others, my first reaction wasn't the most positive, but after watching the video (and being a piano player) I am excited. But even then, I want to see what the VIP price is going to be before I decide.


----------



## Mike Greene

Definite must-buy for me. I have most of these keyboards covered already, but Ned makes a great point about the benefits of all of these in one easy player.

One example is I have a Rhodes, a Wurlitzer, a Pianet T and a Pianet N. (I collect keyboards.) They all sound similar (they all sound sorta like a Rhodes), yet they have distinct differences. Even if you're not a keyboard player, that difference in timbre can make all the difference, so to have these all in one plug is fantastic.

One other point: Don't let the brilliant keyboard playing make you think this is only for keyboard virtuosos. I'm a keyboard player myself, but half the time when I use a Rhodes, I'm playing whole note chords.


----------



## Geoff Grace

Virtual organs sound more realistic when they're phase-locked. Sample libraries usually fall short in that regard.

Perhaps this presents a challenge in the current Spectrasonics software framework. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Quasar

Whatisvalis said:


> Watching the video again I fail to see how anyone is not blown away. It looks like they have set a new high for sampled instruments. With their matured sampling workflow and tech they could do anything. For the price the range of sounds looks incredible - easily has Omni's longevity, especially with the integration.



I watched about half of it. Very good, as one would expect from a Spectrasonics release, but I wasn't quite blown away. So much of the sound generated by piano/keyboard playing has to do with key action of the board itself, and this was not a low budget presentation, but a very slick promotion with ideal acoustics, state-of-the-at recording equipment, and some world class players combined with judicious film editing to get you drawn in emotionally as they bubble over with enthusiasm. Not trying to be too critical, just pointing out that it's a little like the picture of the woman on the cover of a fashion magazine...

Are they better than anything else out there? Quite possibly. Are they better than anything I have? Most certainly. But conceptually, it doesn't make sense to me to spend high dollar on 450 keyboard patches (emphasizing both _exact_ realism and _extensive_ sound shaping)... It's too many menu choices, When I was a kid, a good piano was one that didn't have any broken keys, and a _great _piano was one that was almost in tune, and I still sort of think like that. A decent virtual grand, a Rhodes, and a Wurly in concert with all of the sound layering options available in almost anyone's VI toolkit is already much more than enough IMHO.


----------



## EthanStoller

zvenx said:


> Did someone close Skippy's/Plugin guru twitter account? Unless he got sick or something I find it very instructive that so far I don't see any tweets from him about the 'big' announcement since it has actually been announced, especially after he was so excited and flew to LA for the big announcement.



Based on this brief reply on a Facebook comment thread, it would seem that Skippy is a Keyscape fan:


----------



## Baron Greuner

Cory Henry has rubber fingers!


----------



## zvenx

EthanStoller said:


> Based on this brief reply on a Facebook comment thread, it would seem that Skippy is a Keyscape fan:



Thanks
rsp


----------



## Rennaissance_manta_ray

Does anyone know what controller keyboard that is in the video? Thanks!


----------



## pkm

Ian Dorsch said:


> edit: and while he's not the flashiest cat in the video, I think the Death Cab guy amply demonstrates the appeal of Keyscape for players and composers who are working in indie rock/pop/folk styles.



Totally. Zac plays on a ton of film scores especially when composers need cool, vibey, quirky keyboards. And just listen to Fiona Apple's Extraordinary Machine for some serious Zac Rae.


----------



## R. Soul

Rennaissance_manta_ray said:


> Does anyone know what controller keyboard that is in the video? Thanks!


I seem to remember them mentioning it is a Roland A-800.


----------



## Rennaissance_manta_ray

R. Soul said:


> I seem to remember them mentioning it is a Roland A-800.


Thanks!


----------



## Rennaissance_manta_ray

R. Soul said:


> I seem to remember them mentioning it is a Roland A-800.


Actually, just looked at the a-800 and it has a bunch of pads and knobs on the front that controller doesn't have.... I think the one they're using might be the a-88.


----------



## JeffP06

Ian Dorsch said:


> ...Every time I need a piano or EP for a track (which happens more frequently than you might think!) it's like 30+ minutes of digging through miscellaneous sample libs...


Hello,
The easiest way could be a "ViennaEnsemblePro Instance".. You load your "BestOfElecPnos" instance, then you simply choose by navigating between midi tracks.. You can even correct your sounds


----------



## NYC Composer

Baron Greuner said:


> Watching the video again, I would say piano developers are going to need to raise their game enormously. If it sounds and plays as in the video, this is a must for any musician that does commercial music. Looks really good in the video.


I hear (and this is the first I've mentioned it) something slightly odd in the piano release. It's subtle, but it's there. Listen closely.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

JeffP06 said:


> Hello,
> The easiest way could be a "ViennaEnsemblePro Instance".. You load your "BestOfElecPnos" instance, then you simply choose by navigating between midi tracks.. You can even correct your sounds



That would be convenient, but I am not a VE Pro user, and buying VE Pro and setting up templates sounds like less fun than buying Keyscape and using that :D


----------



## brett

You guys!! I just don't get some of the indifference. How could you not watch that video and not be grinning ear to ear? Best launch video ever! Just thinking about Keyscape now just makes me smile. 

And for us film and tv guys, even *if* you think you have the 'authentic' covered, the trippy and hybrid patches look and sound stunning.


----------



## Living Fossil

JeffP06 said:


> Hello,
> The easiest way could be a "ViennaEnsemblePro Instance".. You load your "BestOfElecPnos" instance, then you simply choose by navigating between midi tracks.. You can even correct your sounds



You could also store some patches (including effects etc) as channel strip settings (in logic, in other DAWs names may differ). I think in those times with thousands of sounds it's important to spend some time in organizing the favorites...


----------



## catsass

Rennaissance_manta_ray said:


> Does anyone know what controller keyboard that is in the video? Thanks!


There are two...
An A-88:






And an A-50:


----------



## gjelul

pkm said:


> Totally. Zac plays on a ton of film scores especially when composers need cool, vibey, quirky keyboards. And just listen to Fiona Apple's Extraordinary Machine for some serious Zac Rae.



I am one of those people that has hired Zac to play in one of my scores. One of the best musicians that I have ever worked with -- in a class of its own. And he also has a studio with huge character and great vintage outboard gear. Not to mention his keyboard collection, plugged and ready to go at any time. I think now with KeyScape it will be easier to hire him -- or the other 'monsters' for that matter . Impressive work, indeed, by Spectrasonics.


----------



## 5Lives

The collection in one easy player is nice - and seems extensive. But I'm wondering how it could be more deeply sampled than a dedicated library - like Ivory or VSL or even some of the scoring pianos like 8Dio's? If you already have say Cinematic Series Piano, which is a C7, why would you choose the Keyscape C7 over that? Many of us have a ton of keyboard instruments that cover a lot of the "core" sounds. Does this sound or play better compared to those dedicated instruments is my primary question.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Don't underestimate the results from a company run by a legendary programmer!


----------



## IFM

Whatisvalis said:


> Watching the video again I fail to see how anyone is not blown away. It looks like they have set a new high for sampled instruments. With their matured sampling workflow and tech they could do anything. For the price the range of sounds looks incredible - easily has Omni's longevity, especially with the integration.


I'm not interest even though I'm a piano player. I don't like electric pianos and have decent grands already. If I could just get the acoustic pianos that would be a nice a addition. I wasn't blown away by the video either. Meh.


----------



## ag75

I think if Trillian would have been introduced today, people in here would have said "What?! Another Bass library? Ugh" Trillian. Is. Amazing. This isn't just another Keys library. You can be sure of that.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Keyscape offers more than 35 instruments plus many useful variation's. It can be further enhanced within Keyscape or integrated with Omnisphere. Beside the great sound it is very playable and with internal soundscaping features or whatnOmnisphere offers Keyscape is a very valuable tool.


----------



## Virtuoso

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Don't underestimate the results from a company run by a legendary programmer!


The Rhodes variants blew me away and I'll be buying it just for those, but I'm on the fence about the C7 until I've had a chance to compare it to Ivory and a few others. It didn't sound quite right in the demo, but I can't put my finger on exactly why.

Ned - do you know if the acoustic pianos support half pedaling/repedaling and sympathetic resonance?


----------



## chimuelo

Keyscape is impressive.
I've played those instruments and must say it appears PianoTeq 5 will get shelved.

I shelved Omnisphere 2.1 but a CODE OD8 cost 12 times as much.

Don't care how much Netscape costs.
Don't even want to know.
Just want to know where and when.

This was one video worth waiting for.
Hiring all of those famous guys is awesome. Hope the overall costs gets some to them for inspiring us all these years.

But using Frank Luntz the pollster as the narrator was a surprise.
Well it is an election year.

Great instrument and the 10 year wait was worth it.


----------



## chimuelo

I appreciate that thanks.

Snarky Puppy guy playing the dual voice leads in the upper octave of the Rhodes sold me on the quality.
If you can get that quality while still hearing the easier sampled midrange its a big deal.
Plus I have always complained about the ppp bellish sound nobody ever seems to capture.
Keyscape nailed everything Ive whined about for years.
FM EPs also nail the high end even better than the original TX816.
My guess is EP being a pianist said authenticity is cool but lets take it a step further for the guys using both hands and beef up those high octaves.

We will be having lots of fun with this.


----------



## Guido Negraszus

I don't understand why people become so defensive when someone says that they are disappointed. Being disappointed doesn't mean Keyscape is a bad instrument. Quite the opposite. I'm disappointed but I have no doubt that those who are looking for keyboard instruments won't find anything better. Nobody disputes that, even before the instrument is available. The disappointment comes from Spectrasonics history! The early instruments like Atmosphere, Stylus RMX and then Omnisphere were all game changers. Many of us still use Stylus every day. They also have some awesome Akai sample libraries (1990s) which I still use today. So, 8 years after their last instrument (Omnisphere) and Eric throughout the years telling us that they work on awesome new instruments they suddenly come with Keyscape. A collection of keyboard instruments. Nothing new whatsoever - only better. This is at the heart of the "disappointed" group: we just expected something really new, something as exciting as when Stylus or Omnisphere came out.


----------



## MA-Simon

I may be getting this, eventually. But I will need a decent controller first, and some saving up. Not shure which one though. I went looking a few month ago and even the expensive ones they had in the stores had horrible clicking plastic keys. And the ones which played great had hillariously loose/bad modwheel controllers, ore none at all. I am not a fan of touch strips, lights ore lots of buttons.


----------



## Prockamanisc

zvenx said:


> I am assuming as a VIP customer and how Spectrasonics has always treated their VIP customers in the past, that we will have a much reduced spelling pricing. With the right price I will probably buy it, more out of support of one of my favourite developers than a need for the product itself.


I just received an email stating that VIP only applies to upgrades, like Omnisphere 1 to 2, and not to new instruments. Super bummer.


----------



## dcoscina

MA-Simon said:


> I may be getting this, eventually. But I will need a decent controller first, and some saving up. Not shure which one though. I went looking a few month ago and even the expensive ones they had in the stores had horrible clicking plastic keys. And the ones which played great had hillariously loose/bad modwheel controllers, ore none at all. I am not a fan of touch strips, lights ore lots of buttons.


I hear the Roland A88 is pretty nice. That's what most of the guys were playing on in the video


----------



## zvenx

Prockamanisc said:


> I just received an email stating that VIP only applies to upgrades, like Omnisphere 1 to 2, and not to new instruments. Super bummer.


oooh..
hmmm
thanks
rsp


----------



## jmvideo

dcoscina said:


> I hear the Roland A88 is pretty nice. That's what most of the guys were playing on in the video



Although the A88 is $999 which is the same price as the Native Instruments S88 which has way more features and (some say) a high quality keyboard. The A88 also has the outdated "mod lever" instead of a wheel.

I assume Eric has a deal with Roland which is why only Roland boards appear in his videos. But I don't own either board so I can't really say which is better than the other.


----------



## zvenx

Controllers are a personal thing.....I use what some may consider a 'very old' Roland A-90..Took me years to find a controller I loved...short on features on perfect on feel for me.....You couldn't make me trade it with anything else, much less anything modern....Maybe Eric just likes the feel of the Roland Keyboards that he has gotten accustomed to?
rsp


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Nothing new?!
I hear plenty of things that are new in that video.
Those are great players, no doubt, but what can be achieved interacting with the instruments in terms of grit and soul seems pretty impressive to me.


----------



## tokatila

I think that most people waited for a new car, but instead got a better horse. Which is surely mindblowing to those equestrians with impressing knowledge of horses.


----------



## tokatila

jmvideo said:


> Although the A88 is $999 which is the same price as the Native Instruments S88 which has way more features and (some say) a high quality keyboard. The A88 also has the outdated "mod lever" instead of a wheel.
> 
> I assume Eric has a deal with Roland which is why only Roland boards appear in his videos. But I don't own either board so I can't really say which is better than the other.



Modwheel solution sucks, but the keybed is miles ahead of S88. I have the RD-64 (used as a portable piano), which has the same keybed. Note, that I'm a piano player so YMVV.


----------



## Quasar

One more thought: Despite the existence of breath controllers etc., the vast majority of sampled virtual instruments are designed to be played on a keyboard. With non-percussive tonal instruments such as violins or saxophones, trying to recreate their complex array of blown, plucked or bowed expressive articulations, attack, release, decay points and such for keyboard interpretation is terribly difficult (and IMO inherently impossible to ever achieve with 100% fidelity, for the simple reason that one thing is never something else). It's like trying to fit the proverbial square peg into a round hole. But with keyboard samples, it's more like putting a round peg into a round hole, because the physical action of hammering on a keyboard already meshes pretty much perfectly with the dynamics one expects to elicit from a keyboard sample. And while some keyboard libraries are clearly much better than others, as long as they're well recorded and mapped and have a sufficient number of velocity layers etc. they're probably going to be "okay". So the difference between a good and a great piano library probably isn't as significant as the difference between a good and a great solo stringed instrument. This is no doubt why you so often read on forums that piano library preferences are subjective. On all of the high quality ones at least, the dynamical expression is already there, so it's more a question of what tones appeal to you.

A comparison might be liquor. Since vodka is essentially nothing but water and ethyl alcohol, the difference between cheap and top-shelf vodka (though it exists) is not nearly as profound as the difference between cheap and expensive scotch, where the recipes are much more complex and variable...

Keyscape, from what I've heard, sounds amazing. And the price isn't expensive at all for that you get. But all that you get, for me, is overwhelmingly too much. If I were wealthy I might pick it up, but it's not something I perceive a need for. Were a manageable subset of the sounds I heard on the video packaged as $35 or $59 Omnisphere patches (like Skippy did with the MegaMagic Guitars, which I bought), I'd likely be more interested.


----------



## Baron Greuner

NYC Composer said:


> I hear (and this is the first I've mentioned it) something slightly odd in the piano release. It's subtle, but it's there. Listen closely.



You'd have to point me to the part in the video Larry. I got as far as Tony Belaveau and cracked up again when he said 'killer' and looked and sounded totally off his box. Hahaha! What a player!

Cory Henry wears those weighted beads on his right wrist to stop his hand from flying off the keyboard. They act a lot like the rear spoiler on a Porsche.

I like the playing of the guy with the big beard. He looks like he's just returned from an Antartica expedition and has that 1000 yard snow-blind pensive vibe going on.


----------



## lysander

I was initially disappointed but the video changed my mind, it seems to sound amazing and to be super playable.
Regarding controllers, I haven't tried the A-88 but would like to.
I have tried the NI S88 though and found it absolutely horrible, rubbery, unrealistic and slow action.
I have a PX-5S which is overall great but maybe a tiny bit bouncy, I have a hard time controlling dynamics on it sometimes but probably because I don't play it enough.


----------



## NYC Composer

Cory can play a little. Sheesh. Greg's no slouch either. None of 'em.

When I get time I'll try to isolate those moments. Long video.


----------



## FriFlo

The focus on this library seems to be EPs with just that Yamaha grand included. But even with that in mind, in 2016 I would probably not buy a virtual piano without support of a continuous sustain pedal for half pedaling emulation. The classical pieces sounded pretty much drowning in pedal to me, so I suppose it is not a feature. Couldn't find any information on that at the spectrasonics website. Does anybody know with certainty?


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Well, the Chopin etude, with all respect to the wonderful concert Lady, was played very sloppy! I know the piece, and exactly where you are not supposed to stumble but be super precise, she stumbled heavily, but managed to trick her way out.  Been there, done that, have the T-shirt!


----------



## JeffP06

G.R. Baumann said:


> Well, the Chopin etude, with all respect to the wonderful concert Lady, was played very sloppy! I know the piece, and exactly where you are not supposed to stumble but be super precise, she stumbled heavily, but managed to trick her way out.  Been there, done that, have the T-shirt!


We all know it is not supposed to be an "ideal classical virtual piano"


----------



## FriFlo

I noticed, the revolutionary etude by Chopin was pretty bad. But when playing classical piano pieces on a virtual piano, I am struggling myself quite a lot on VIs, so I know it is not necessarily the player only, but also his discomfort with what he or she can do with that VI vs the real thing. Missing the possibility to control the sustain via pedal being one of those things, especially with most Chopin pieces ...


----------



## FriFlo

JeffP06 said:


> We all know it is not supposed to be an "ideal classical virtual piano"


I would have liked to see Lang Lang in that video! I guess his facial expression would have made up for a lot of the instruments classical unsufficiancies!


----------



## NYC Composer

I'd like to be able to play that "badly."


----------



## Baron Greuner

NYC Composer said:


> I'd like to be able to play that "badly."



What's this? Is this about Chairman Mao's granddaughter? I thought she played well. Mistakes don't matter. Cheesus!

I thought she needed shorter sleeves though.


----------



## whinecellar

Slightly funny side note: 2 things seem to be in for a sales bump after this video: Roland A88 controllers and that crazy-looking Gibraltar keyboard stand. My first thought was "yeah, sounds great, but what is THAT?!?"


----------



## jamwerks

NI and scarbee have alwayed had some nice keys. I imagine Komplete sales will take a hit!


----------



## NYC Composer

Baron Greuner said:


> What's this? Is this about Chairman Mao's granddaughter? I thought she played well. Mistakes don't matter. Cheesus!
> 
> I thought she needed shorter sleeves though.


Yes, the Asian woman. (Ahem)


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Truth be told, some of my favourites include Larry, Craig, Patrick, David, Mike, Jay, and others, so you might be a bit far down the line, sorry!



Good answer Ned. Some of my favorites are Jim, Laura, Belinda and Suzette. None of them are you and I know you are happy about that because I am not on your list either. But we share this one thing Doesn't it feel great to be honest like that and tell people who you are pretty sure that think you are? I have degrees in nuclear physics and computer science. I have CDs released on Motown. The little people I tell, take a hike. Take a hike.


----------



## NYC Composer

That sure is one weird post.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

NYC Composer said:


> That sure is one weird post.



Yeah, I know what you mean NYC. Your post about my post being weird is weird to me too. What's up with that?


----------



## dcoscina

jmvideo said:


> Although the A88 is $999 which is the same price as the Native Instruments S88 which has way more features and (some say) a high quality keyboard. The A88 also has the outdated "mod lever" instead of a wheel.
> 
> I assume Eric has a deal with Roland which is why only Roland boards appear in his videos. But I don't own either board so I can't really say which is better than the other.


Most people use a controller/slider anyhow. I use the Korg Nanokontrol even though I have a PC3x keyboard.


----------



## Fleer

The interesting one may be coming from Output Sounds, home of Rev, Signal, Exhale and Movement.
Could be a Trillian competitor. Name is Substance. More in the other thread.

Edit: this one http://vi-control.net/community/threads/new-from-output-soon.55622/


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

SPAC, your post is funny, your avatar is funny too (we both seemed to have our mind blown, I'll have you note). This calls for a drink... cheers! (And you too, Larry!)


----------



## guydoingmusic

*facepalm for the maturity of some of these post...

I'm excited about this product though! Congrats to Eric and team at Spectrasonics for an outstanding job. This will be hugely beneficial in numerous ways!


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> SPAC, your post is funny, your avatar is funny too (we both seemed to have our mind blown, I'll have you note). This calls for a drink... cheers! (And you too, Larry!)



Mutual respect Ned for getting my joke. If we ever are in the same city, I am buying the first round. But after that, we are going to a studio somewhere to have fun. And yes I will agree that our avatars are both trying to convey to the world the same message. Wake up and smell the chaos!


----------



## NYC Composer

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean NYC. Your post about my post being weird is weird to me too. What's up with that?


Hey, your weird post about my weird post about your weird post...wait...


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

NYC Composer said:


> Hey, your weird post about my weird post about your weird post...wait...



I like you NYC. Your reply is way, way funny man! I am still laughing. We could become friends if we were not already friends. I mean that I like everything that you post, so I consider you a friend automagically. I respect your opinion very much. But you have to realize that I AM indeed Mongo from "Blazing Saddles" and can therefore be ignored.


----------



## X-Bassist

After watching the keyscape video again (and finishing it this time) I have to admit, there are many sounds in this thing that are nowhere else (some of it even sounds like guitar ironically), and saying you have it covered with other keys is kind of like turning down and uncle trying to sell you his classic guitar collection because your japanese fender does all that you need for guitar, be patient and you might just find it was the best $400 you ever spent.


----------



## NYC Composer

SPAC-one of my favorite Mel Brooks scenes EVAH!!


----------



## jmvideo

dcoscina said:


> Most people use a controller/slider anyhow. I use the Korg Nanokontrol even though I have a PC3x keyboard.



Yeah I'd be willing to sacrifice a mod wheel for a good quality keyboard and great feel. I just looked up the NI S88 and it's actually a Fatar keyboard which are infamous for quality control issues. So I think Roland probably wins out as a trusted brand with higher quality parts.


----------



## Grilled Cheese

"So the time comes when you have to ask yourself...
Do you _need _a keyboard library like this?
No, you don't _need_ a keyboard library like this.
But do you WANT a keyboard library like this?
Oh yeah baby, you want a keyboard library just like this."

Just a little Tom Hnatiw humour for the precious few who might get the joke. Kind of sums up how I feel about Keyscape.


----------



## prodigalson

I just got the Kawai VPC1 and i LOVE IT. The feel and action are unparalleled. 

Playing the ravenscroft 275 or galaxy vintage D with it is an amazing experience. 

I'm afraid I may not be able to resist keyscape if the initial user reports are as good as expected.


----------



## prodigalson

Although I also wish they had done just one more grand piano or at least a rarer one. Another C7? really?


----------



## SPOTS

I agree although another grand piano would have likely extended the library to +150GB.


----------



## Brian2112

Hello all
For those who are thinking "I don't need another piano library", I would just point out that in my case, I have thought for the past 8 or so years that I didnt need another vst synth. I just got Omnisphere 2 this year. I.was.wrong.


----------



## Udo

Warning! You're being sucked in to funding Eric's hobby - restoring old keyboards.


----------



## Fleer

Wonder why everyone's sampling Yamaha C7 grands nowadays ...


----------



## Zookes

Fleer said:


> Wonder why everyone's sampling Yamaha C7 grands nowadays ...


Ubiquitous keyboard. Is like sampling the studio rubbish bin for an epic drum library.


----------



## dpasdernick

When Spectrasonics dropped the UVI engine and built their own I thought, "OK here it comes... libraries galore based on the Steam Engine." Spectrasonic's development has been positively glacial. This was the last thing I would have guessed coming out of them after 10 years. Stylus 2.0 or some wicked groove pattern rhythmic beast would have made more sense to me but maybe Eric just wanted to get to play with all these older instruments. I'm sure this will be a very "musical" sounding VST. Spectrasonics have always deliver that. For me the price is too steep. For 50 bucks more than this library I just picked up a Yamaha SY99. Real, visceral, (not sampled - well sort of but real FM too ). Apples and oranges for sure but a real living piece of history. Not samples of it...


----------



## jamwerks

The price to me seems incredibly low seeing as there's 30 instruments in there. They could have easily split that into several products and asked even more.


----------



## Mystic

prodigalson said:


> Although I also wish they had done just one more grand piano or at least a rarer one. Another C7? really?


It's a popular one and if he can nail both the control and the sound (most libraries fit the "pick one" category), it'll become the standard library for many many people. That alone would make it a winner.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Mystic said:


> It's a popular one and if he can nail both the control and the sound (most libraries fit the "pick one" category), it'll become the standard library for many many people. That alone would make it a winner.



I hope you're right about that because if this library works out, it will save an enormous amount of time.


----------



## Lee Blaske

whinecellar said:


> Slightly funny side note: 2 things seem to be in for a sales bump after this video: Roland A88 controllers and that crazy-looking Gibraltar keyboard stand. My first thought was "yeah, sounds great, but what is THAT?!?"



Not sure the A88 is going to get a sales bump. It has one serious issue... its length. 56.81" before you put it in the case. Makes it really difficult to transport it (along with other things needed for a gig) in a reasonably sized vehicle.


----------



## marcotronic

I'm actually glad this new toy isn't interesting for me at all - saves my poor bank account


----------



## FriFlo

FriFlo said:


> The focus on this library seems to be EPs with just that Yamaha grand included. But even with that in mind, in 2016 I would probably not buy a virtual piano without support of a continuous sustain pedal for half pedaling emulation. The classical pieces sounded pretty much drowning in pedal to me, so I suppose it is not a feature. Couldn't find any information on that at the spectrasonics website. Does anybody know with certainty?


In case anyone's interested: I asked Spectrasonics and they told me, the grand does not support half pedaling. They also said, they do not find half pedaling would improve playability. Hmm ... I guess I have to disagree with that!


----------



## lumcas

FriFlo said:


> In case anyone's interested: I asked Spectrasonics and they told me, the grand does not support half pedaling. They also said, they do not find half pedaling would improve playability. Hmm ... I guess I have to disagree with that!


At least they were honest unlike Garritan with CFX and the long awaited update (which will never come I'm afraid)


----------



## motomuso

This product with this range of instruments and sounds at this price is wildly good. Wildly good indeed. It shall be mine.


----------



## catsass

And while we were on the internet speculating...


----------



## Mundano

catsass said:


> And while we were on the internet speculating...



weird cymbals....


----------



## jcrosby

dpasdernick said:


> When Spectrasonics dropped the UVI engine and built their own I thought, "OK here it comes... libraries galore based on the Steam Engine." Spectrasonic's development has been positively glacial. This was the last thing I would have guessed coming out of them after 10 years. Stylus 2.0 or some wicked groove pattern rhythmic beast would have made more sense...



Man was I hoping this was going to be Stylus RMX 2. Keyscape looks like killer product, but man oh man RMX needs some serious updating... I feel like I'm dusting it off whenever I open it and the UI needs serious attention... 

Stylus RMX HAS to be the longest running version 1 product in VI history by now.

And agreed, It's great for hardcore keyboard players but not too useful for me...


----------



## joespringfield

I have been realizing there is much to learn about Stylus RMX. I don't quite understand the file structure and I am planning to move to 64 bit and not sure if the libraries will be recognized. I have a lot of 9volt sounds.


----------



## jcrosby

Stylus is 64 bit.Hosts fine in Logic Live and Studio One.. The problem is that the file converter is broken in El Cap. It's super out of date and the last time I used it it wouldn't even let me enter characters.

This thread is reminding me it's that time again to nag Spectrasonics with an email. Selling a product with a broken file converter has taken one of my favorite developers down quite a few pegs... It's a pricy piece of kit for no guarantees it'll see an update again. 

And converting rex2 to a proprietary format? Get out of town man. It's 2017 Persing! RMX should import wave and detect transients by now... I won't hold my breath...


----------



## joespringfield

jcrosby said:


> Stylus is 64 bit.Hosts fine in Logic Live and Studio One.. The problem is that the file converter is broken in El Cap. It's super out of date and the last time I used it it wouldn't even let me enter characters.
> 
> This thread is reminding me it's that time again to nag Spectrasonics with an email. Selling a product with a broken file converter has taken one of my favorite developers down quite a few pegs... It's a pricy piece of kit for no guarantees it'll see an update again.
> 
> And converting rex2 to a proprietary format? Get out of town man. It's 2017 Persing! RMX should import wave and detect transients by now... I won't hold my breath...


thanks for your reply. RMX seems like a pretty cool plug. I wish there was a way to audition faster. There are some great sounds in there but building a kit or presets I have not figured out. Clicking a lot through menus.


----------



## jcrosby

joespringfield said:


> thanks for your reply. RMX seems like a pretty cool plug. I wish there was a way to audition faster. There are some great sounds in there but building a kit or presets I have not figured out. Clicking a lot through menus.


You bet Joe. Amen to that! The browser's definitely outdated too... Hopefully with enough people nagging they'll bring RMX to a version 2... I'd hate to see it go into the legacy pile...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Deleted.


----------



## stonzthro

Old thread - this was to announce Keyscape.


----------



## Geoff Grace

TigerTheFrog said:


> This will be followed at some point by a free library of over a thousand amazing patches that incorporate the new sounds in this instrument (whatever it is) with existing Omnisphere material.


Speaking of Keyscape Creative, I don't think it was ever mentioned in this Keyscape announcement thread. More here:

Keyscape Creative Library

Best,

Geoff


----------



## jcrosby

stonzthro said:


> Old thread - this was to announce Keyscape.


And this negates Spectrasonics still selling an outdated, quasi-broekn piece of software, (as it requires the Sage Converter for users to create user libraries), that's long overdue for an update, for $349, how????

For a company we all love, (I sure do...); them selling RMX for the current price tag, with a broken file converter, isn't really what I'd consider great software development. They really need to bring RMX into 2017 or just put it out to pasture...


----------



## Eric

RMX is one of my most used, and invested in (with 3rd party loops) plugins. If it were to be discontinued, it would be a gut punch possibly only slightly surpassed by NI Kore. Sage converter works fine for me, crashes maybe half the time, but only ever after it’s finished converting the files. I’m using Logic /Ableton, MacOS Sierra. Love Keyscape too, especially the Wurlitzer 140B.


----------



## Geoff Grace

jcrosby said:


> stonzthro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old thread - this was to announce Keyscape.
> 
> 
> 
> And this negates Spectrasonics still selling an outdated, quasi-broekn piece of software, (as it requires the Sage Converter for users to create user libraries), that's long overdue for an update, for $349, how????
Click to expand...

My guess is that *stonzthro*'s post was a point of order. Do we really want to bump a 2016 thread that was primarily about Keyscape so we can discuss Stylus RMX?

Certainly, no Spectrasonics software is off-topic in a thread that began with speculation about the product they were going to announce; so it's not entirely inappropriate to bump the thread to discuss those products. That said, you'd probably get more interest from Stylus users if you were to start a new Stylus thread rather than revive a zombie Keyscape thread.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## biggiantcircles

Geoff Grace said:


> My guess is that *stonzthro*'s post was a point of order. Do we really want to bump a 2016 thread that was primarily about Keyscape so we can discuss Stylus RMX?



Personally, I say no 



> Certainly, no Spectrasonics software is off-topic in a thread that began with speculation about the product they were going to announce; so it's not entirely inappropriate to bump the thread to discuss those products. That said, you'd probably get more interest from Stylus users if you were to start a new Stylus thread rather than revive a zombie Keyscape thread.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff



Agreed. That said, I'm not sure this warrants a new thread so re: a Stylus update, I'll just leave this here from when I tweeted at them a couple weeks ago


----------



## jcrosby

Eric said:


> RMX is one of my most used, and invested in (with 3rd party loops) plugins. If it were to be discontinued, it would be a gut punch possibly only slightly surpassed by NI Kore. Sage converter works fine for me, crashes maybe half the time, but only ever after it’s finished converting the files. I’m using Logic /Ableton, MacOS Sierra. Love Keyscape too, especially the Wurlitzer 140B.



I'm heavily invested in RMX myself. Not only in content, in space it chews up on a somewhat pricy drive...I don't _want _RMX to go anywhere, I do want them to bring it into the current decade however.

It's still on version 1, and it's what, 15+ years old?? And sage converter is x86, crashes every time I've used it in the past 4 years, and may well likely not work on mac in the near future if they don't update it. Considering Sage is needed to add your own content it's neglectful.. (Something I don't typically associate with Spectrasonics...)




Geoff Grace said:


> My guess is that *stonzthro*'s post was a point of order. Do we really want to bump a 2016 thread that was primarily about Keyscape so we can discuss Stylus RMX?
> 
> Certainly, no Spectrasonics software is off-topic in a thread that began with speculation about the product they were going to announce; so it's not entirely inappropriate to bump the thread to discuss those products. That said, you'd probably get more interest from Stylus users if you were to start a new Stylus thread rather than revive a zombie Keyscape thread.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff



Fair enough. That said someone asked a question on upgrading Stylus a couple days ago which was directed toward me, (as far as I could tell)... I felt they deserved an honest answer since Sage has issue he may very well find himself facing with 9Volt and RMX if he needs to convert files...
That said I'm fine with starting a Stylus thread if need be...


----------

